# مجالس العلوم الشرعية > مجلس التفسير وعلوم القرآن >  الآيات التي قال عنها المفسرون هي الأصل في الباب

## أبو البراء محمد علاوة

مما طالته يدي في معرض الكتاب هذا العام كتاب ماتع رائع، وهو: (الآيات التي قال عنها المفسرون هي الأصل في الباب)، جمعًا ودراسة، تأليف: سلطان بن فهد بن علي الصُطامي،

قدم له مؤلفه حفظه الله، بمقدمات نافعة، منها:
1 - إطلاقات الأصل عند المفسرين.
2 - أشهر من أطلق هذا المصطلح من المفسرين.
3 - تعريف المفسر والآية والأصل والباب.
4 - ملامح حول الأصل:
- الأصل وأثره في الترجيح وفي النسخ وعدمه بين الآيات.
- أوجه الاتفاق والاختلاف بين الأصل في القرآن والأصل في السنة.
- ضوابط كون الآية أصلًا.
- الأصل بين الاتفاق والاختلاف عند المفسرين.
ثم بدأ في الدراسة التطبيقية، فبدأها بالآيات التي هي الأصل في باب: العقيدة، ثم التي هي الأصل في باب: الاتباع للنبي صلى الله عليه وسلم عند المفسرين، ثم التي هي أصل في باب: العبادات، ثم التي هي أصل في المعاملات، ثم التي هي أصل في القواعد الشرعية، ثم في تهذيب الأخلاق، ثم ختمها بالتي هي أصل في باب: الفنون والعلوم عند المفسرين.

وقد لاح في خاطري نقل تلك الأبواب، مستعين بالله تعالى، هو حسبي ونعم الوكيل.

----------


## رضا الحملاوي

جزاك الله خيرا

----------


## احمد فوزي هيبه

جزاك الله خيرا

----------


## أبو البراء محمد علاوة

وجزاكم مثله.

----------


## أبوعاصم أحمد بلحة

نفعك الله به أبا البراء.

----------


## أبو البراء محمد علاوة

> نفعك الله به أبا البراء.


آمين، وإيَّاكم.

----------


## أبو البراء محمد علاوة

أولًا: الآيات التي هي الأصل في باب:(العقيدة):

المطلب الأول: أصلٌ في الوعد والوعيد:

قال تعالى: ( إِنَّ اللَّهَ لا يَغْفِرُ أَنْ يُشْرَكَ بِهِ وَيَغْفِرُ مَا دُونَ ذَلِكَ لِمَنْ يَشَاءُ وَمَنْ يُشْرِكْ بِاللَّهِ فَقَدِ افْتَرَى إِثْمًا عَظِيمًا) [النساء:48]

قال ابن الفرس الأندلسي: (هذه الآية أصل في الوعد والوعيد).  انظر: أحكام القرآن (2/ 214).

----------


## أبو البراء محمد علاوة

المطلب الثاني: أصلٌ في تكفير من استهزأ بالشريعة:

قال تعالى: (وَإِذَا نَادَيْتُمْ إِلَى الصَّلاةِ اتَّخَذُوهَا هُزُوًا وَلَعِبًا ذَلِكَ بِأَنَّهُمْ قَوْمٌ لا يَعْقِلُونَ)  [المائدة: 58]

قال السيوطي:(الآية أصل في تكفير المستهزئ بشيء من الشريعة).  انظر: محاسن التأويل: (4/ 179).

----------


## أبو مالك المديني

جزاك الله خيرا أبا البراء .
من أي مكتبة هذا الكتاب ؟

----------


## محمد طه شعبان

موضوع مفيد

----------


## ماجد مسفر العتيبي

الشيخ ابو البراء ليتك تكمل هذا الموضوع القيم

----------


## أبو البراء محمد علاوة

نكمل إن شاء الله عمَّ قريب

----------


## أم أروى المكية

كتاب قيم ، نفع الله بكم.

----------


## د على رمضان عبد المجيد

المطلب الثالث : أصل فى تكفير من صدر منه تنقص فى جناب البارى 
قال تعالى : ( وقالت اليهود يد الله مغلولة  غلت  أيديهم ولعنوا بما قالوا ... ) الآية 
قال السيوطى : ( هذه الآية أصل فى تكفير من صدر منه فى جناب البارى تعالى ما يؤذن بنقص ) 
الإكليل فى استنباط التنزيل ص 113

----------


## أبو مالك المديني

المطلب الرابع : أصل كبير في استدلال أهل السنة على عذاب البرزخ في القبور :
ولهذا قال: { وَيَوْمَ تَقُومُ السَّاعَةُ أَدْخِلُوا آلَ فِرْعَوْنَ أَشَدَّ الْعَذَابِ } أي: أشده ألما وأعظمه نكالا . وهذه الآية أصل كبير في استدلال أهل السنة على عذاب البرزخ في القبور، وهي قوله: { النَّارُ يُعْرَضُونَ عَلَيْهَا غُدُوًّا وَعَشِيًّا } .
تفسير ابن كثير 7 / 146

----------


## أبو مالك المديني

قوله تعالى : (إِنِّي جَاعِلٌ فِي الْأَرْضِ خَلِيفَةً )
هذه الآية أصل في نصب إمام وخليفة يسمع له ويطاع، لتجتمع به الكلمة، وتنفذ به أحكام الخليفة. ولا خلاف في وجوب ذلك بين الامة ولا بين الأئمة إلا ما روي عن الأصم ، حيث كان عن الشريعة أصم، وكذلك كل من قال بقوله واتبعه على رأيه ومذهبه، قال: إنها غير واجبة في الدين بل يسوغ ذلك، وأن الامة متى أقاموا حجهم وجهادهم، وتناصفوا فيما بينهم، وبذلوا الحق من أنفسهم، وقسموا الغنائم والفيء والصدقات على أهلها، وأقاموا الحدود على من وجبت عليه، أجزأهم ذلك، ولا يجب عليهم أن ينصبوا إماما يتولى ذلك. ودليلنا قول الله تعالى:" إِنِّي جاعِلٌ فِي الْأَرْضِ خَلِيفَةً" [البقرة: 30]، وقوله تعالى:" يا داوُدُ إِنَّا جَعَلْناكَ خَلِيفَةً فِي الْأَرْضِ" [ص: 26]، ...أهـ
القرطبي في تفسيره 1 / 262

----------


## أبو البراء محمد علاوة

> جزاك الله خيرا أبا البراء .
> من أي مكتبة هذا الكتاب ؟


وجزاك مثله شيخنا، هو كتاب ضمن إصدارات: كرسي القرآن وعلومه، جامعة الملك سعود.

----------


## أبو البراء محمد علاوة

المطلب الرابع: حسب ترتيب صاحب الكتاب:

أصل من أصول الدين: (علمه سبحانه بالغيب والشهادة):

قوله تعالى: ( وَعِنْدَهُ مَفَاتِحُ الْغَيْبِ لَا يَعْلَمُهَا إِلَّا هُوَ وَيَعْلَمُ مَا فِي الْبَرِّ وَالْبَحْرِ وَمَا تَسْقُطُ مِنْ وَرَقَةٍ إِلَّا يَعْلَمُهَا وَلَا حَبَّةٍ فِي ظُلُمَاتِ الْأَرْضِ وَلَا رَطْبٍ وَلَا يَابِسٍ إِلَّا فِي كِتَابٍ مُبِينٍ (59) الأنعام: 59

قال ابن العربي: (هذه الآية أصل من أصول عقائد المسلمين، وركن من قواعد الدين).  أحكام القرآن لابن العربي: (3/ 426).

----------


## أبو البراء محمد علاوة

المطلب الخامس: (أصل في بيان أولياء الله تعالى):

قال تعالى: (أَلَا إِنَّ أَوْلِيَاءَ اللَّهِ لَا خَوْفٌ عَلَيْهِمْ وَلَا هُمْ يَحْزَنُونَ (62) الَّذِينَ آمَنُوا وَكَانُوا يَتَّقُونَ (63) يونس: 62 - 63

قال جمال الدين القاسمي: (هذه الآية الكريمة: أصل في بيان أولياء الله)  محاسن التأويل: (6/ 38).

----------


## أبو البراء محمد علاوة

المطلب السادس: (أصل في عذاب القبر):

قال تعالى: ( فَوَقَاهُ اللَّهُ سَيِّئَاتِ مَا مَكَرُوا وَحَاقَ بِآلِ فِرْعَوْنَ سُوءُ الْعَذَابِ (45) النَّارُ يُعْرَضُونَ عَلَيْهَا غُدُوًّا وَعَشِيًّا وَيَوْمَ تَقُومُ السَّاعَةُ أَدْخِلُوا آلَ فِرْعَوْنَ أَشَدَّ الْعَذَابِ (46) غافر: 45 - 46

قال ابن كثير: (الآية أصل من أصول عقائد المسلمين على عذاب البرزخ في القبور).  تفسير ابن كثير: (7/ 132).

----------


## أبو البراء محمد علاوة

المطلب السابع: (أصل في تنزيه الله سبحانه عما لا يليق به):

قال تعالى: (فَاطِرُ السَّمَاوَاتِ وَالْأَرْضِ جَعَلَ لَكُمْ مِنْ أَنْفُسِكُمْ أَزْوَاجًا وَمِنَ الْأَنْعَامِ أَزْوَاجًا يَذْرَؤُكُمْ فِيهِ لَيْسَ كَمِثْلِهِ شَيْءٌ وَهُوَ السَّمِيعُ الْبَصِيرُ (11) فاطر: 11

قال الطاهر ابن عاشور: (الآية أصل في تنزيه الله تعالى عن الجوارح والحواس والأعضاء عند أهل التأويل).  التحرير والتنوير: (25/ 47).

----------


## ابن الصديق

جزاك الله خيرا    ابا البراء

----------


## أبو عُمر

*نفع الله بكم*

----------


## أبو البراء محمد علاوة

> جزاك الله خيرا    ابا البراء



وجزاك مثله، أخانا الفاضل.

----------


## أبو البراء محمد علاوة

> *نفع الله بكم*


وبك نفعنا الله.

----------


## أبو البراء محمد علاوة

المطلب الثامن: (أصل في التوحيد): 

قال تعالى: (اقْرَأْ بِاسْمِ رَبِّكَ  الَّذِي خَلَقَ (1) العلق: 1

قال الطاهر بن عاشور: (هذه الآية أصل للتوحيد  في الإسلام). التحرير والتنوير: (30/ 437).

  يليه إن شاء الله تعالى:


المبحث الثاني: (الآيات التي هي أصل في الاتباع للنبي صلى الله عليه وسلم عند المفسرين).

----------


## أبو البراء محمد علاوة

المبحث الثاني: (الآيات التي هي أصل في الاتباع للنبي صلى الله عليه وسلم عند المفسرين). 

توطئة:

قال المصنف: هذا المبحث جمعتُ فيه الآيات التي اختصَّت بأحوال النبي  :صلى الله عليه وسلم:  من سلامة الوحي وحفظه من الزيادة والنقصان، وكذلك الواجب تجاه النبي  :صلى الله عليه وسلم:  من الاتباع والتأسِّي بسنَّته، والبُعد عّمَّنْ خالفها، مما قال عنه المفسرون أنها أصل في بابها.

المطلب الأول: (أصلٌ في براءة النبي  :صلى الله عليه وسلم:  مما نسب إليه من السُّوء):

قال تعالى:  (وَمَا أَرْسَلْنَا مِنْ قَبْلِكَ مِنْ رَسُولٍ وَلَا نَبِيٍّ إِلَّا  إِذَا تَمَنَّى أَلْقَى الشَّيْطَانُ فِي أُمْنِيَّتِهِ فَيَنْسَخُ اللَّهُ  مَا يُلْقِي الشَّيْطَانُ ثُمَّ يُحْكِمُ اللَّهُ آيَاتِهِ وَاللَّهُ  عَلِيمٌ حَكِيمٌ (52) الحج: 52

قال ابن العربي: (هذه الآية نصٌ في غرضنا، دليل على صحة مذهبنا، أصل في براءة النبي  :صلى الله عليه وسلم:  مما نسب إليه). أحكام القرآن لابن العربي: (5/ 440).

وتابعه على هذا القول القرطبي في كتابه: (الجامع لأحكام القرآن): (12/ 83).

----------


## أبو البراء محمد علاوة

المطلب الثاني: (أصلٌ في التسليم لأوامره عليه الصلاة والسلام):

قال تعالى: (وَمَا كَانَ لِمُؤْمِنٍ وَلَا مُؤْمِنَةٍ إِذَا قَضَى اللَّهُ وَرَسُولُهُ أَمْرًا أَنْ يَكُونَ لَهُمُ الْخِيَرَةُ مِنْ أَمْرِهِمْ وَمَنْ يَعْصِ اللَّهَ وَرَسُولَهُ فَقَدْ ضَلَّ ضَلَالًا مُبِينًا (36) الأحزاب: 36

قال إسماعيل حقي: (هذه الآية أصل في باب التسليم وترك الاختيار والاعتراض، فإن الخير فيما اختاره الله، واختاره رسوله).  روح البيان: (7/ 178).

----------


## أبو البراء محمد علاوة

المطلب الثالث: (أصلٌ في الاتباع للنبي  :صلى الله عليه وسلم:  وفي التأسي به):

وتحته موضعان:

الموضوع الأول: (أصل في الاتباع للنبي  :صلى الله عليه وسلم: ):

قال تعالى: (يَاأَيُّهَا الَّذِينَ آمَنُوا لَا تُقَدِّمُوا بَيْنَ يَدَيِ اللَّهِ وَرَسُولِهِ وَاتَّقُوا اللَّهَ إِنَّ اللَّهَ سَمِيعٌ عَلِيمٌ (1) الحجرات: 1

قال ابن العربي: (أصل في ترك التعرض لأقوال النبي  :صلى الله عليه وسلم:  وإيجاب اتباعه، والاقتداء به).  أحكام القرآن لابن العربي: (4/ 145).
وتابعه القرطبي في كتابه: (الجامع لأحكام القرآن): (14/ 187).

الموضع الثاني: (أصل في التأسي بالنبي  :صلى الله عليه وسلم: ):

قال تعالى: ( لَقَدْ كَانَ لَكُمْ فِي رَسُولِ اللَّهِ أُسْوَةٌ حَسَنَةٌ لِمَنْ كَانَ يَرْجُو اللَّهَ وَالْيَوْمَ الْآخِرَ وَذَكَرَ اللَّهَ كَثِيرًا (21) الأحزاب: 21

قال ابن كثير: (هذه الآية الكريمة أصل كبير في التأسي برسول الله  :صلى الله عليه وسلم:  في أقواله وأفعاله وأحواله). تفسير ابن كثير: (6/ 350).

----------


## أبو البراء محمد علاوة

المطلب الرابع: (أصلٌ في بشرية الأنبياء عليه السلام):

قال تعالى: (وَمَا أَرْسَلْنَا قَبْلَكَ مِنَ الْمُرْسَلِينَ إِلَّا إِنَّهُمْ لَيَأْكُلُونَ الطَّعَامَ وَيَمْشُونَ فِي الْأَسْوَاقِ وَجَعَلْنَا بَعْضَكُمْ لِبَعْضٍ فِتْنَةً أَتَصْبِرُونَ وَكَانَ رَبُّكَ بَصِيرًا (20)  الفرقان: 20


قال القرطبي: (هذه الآية أصل في تناول الأسباب وطلب المعاش بالتجارة والصناعة وغير ذلك).  الجامع لأحكام القرآن: (13/ 14).

----------


## أبو البراء محمد علاوة

المطلب الخامس: (أصلٌ في نفي أهل البدع):

قال تعالى: (قَالَ فَاذْهَبْ فَإِنَّ لَكَ فِي الْحَيَاةِ أَنْ تَقُولَ لَا مِسَاسَ وَإِنَّ لَكَ مَوْعِدًا لَنْ تُخْلَفَهُ وَانْظُرْ إِلَى إِلَهِكَ الَّذِي ظَلْتَ عَلَيْهِ عَاكِفًا لَنُحَرِّقَنَّه  ُ ثُمَّ لَنَنْسِفَنَّهُ فِي الْيَمِّ نَسْفًا (97) طه: 97

قال القرطبي: (هذه الآية أصل في نفي أهل البدع والمعاصي وهجرانهم وألا يخالطوا).  الجامع لأحكام القرآن: (11/ 241).

يليه: المبحث الثالث: (الآيات التي هي أصل في باب العبادات عند المفسرين).

----------


## أبو البراء محمد علاوة

المطلب الثالث: (الآيات التي هي أصل في باب العبادات عند المفسرين).
قال المصنف: (توطئة): العبادات الشرعية لا بد لثبُوتها ولزومها في حق المكلف من دليل ثابت من  الكتاب أو: السنة وبغيرهما لا يثبت في ذلك شيء، وهذا الدليل أصل في نفسه  على ثبوت الحكم الشرعي الذي لا يحتاج معه إلى غيره، وإنما المراد في هذا  المبحث: بيان ما نص المفسرون على أن هذه الآية أصل في عبادة معينة، وبيان  وجه التنصيص على ذلك.


وفيه ثمانية مطالب:
المطلب الثاني: (أصلٌ في الطهارة):
وتحته ثلاثة مواضع:

الموضع الأول: (الطهارات كلها):
قال تعالى: (يَاأَيُّهَا الَّذِينَ آمَنُوا إِذَا قُمْتُمْ إِلَى الصَّلَاةِ فَاغْسِلُوا وُجُوهَكُمْ وَأَيْدِيَكُمْ إِلَى الْمَرَافِقِ وَامْسَحُوا بِرُءُوسِكُمْ وَأَرْجُلَكُمْ إِلَى الْكَعْبَيْنِ وَإِنْ كُنْتُمْ جُنُبًا فَاطَّهَّرُوا وَإِنْ كُنْتُمْ مَرْضَى أَوْ عَلَى سَفَرٍ أَوْ جَاءَ أَحَدٌ مِنْكُمْ مِنَ الْغَائِطِ أَوْ لَامَسْتُمُ النِّسَاءَ فَلَمْ تَجِدُوا مَاءً فَتَيَمَّمُوا صَعِيدًا طَيِّبًا فَامْسَحُوا بِوُجُوهِكُمْ وَأَيْدِيكُمْ مِنْهُ مَا يُرِيدُ اللَّهُ لِيَجْعَلَ عَلَيْكُمْ مِنْ حَرَجٍ وَلَكِنْ يُرِيدُ لِيُطَهِّرَكُمْ وَلِيُتِمَّ نِعْمَتَهُ عَلَيْكُمْ لَعَلَّكُمْ تَشْكُرُونَ (6) المائدة: 6

قال جلال الدين السيوطي: (هذه الآية أصل في الطهارات كلها ففيها: الوضوء والغسل والتيمم، وفيها أسباب الحدث).  الإكليل في استنباط التنزيل: (108).

الموضع الثاني: (أصل في غسل الجنابة):

قال تعالى: (يَاأَيُّهَا الَّذِينَ آمَنُوا إِذَا قُمْتُمْ إِلَى الصَّلَاةِ فَاغْسِلُوا وُجُوهَكُمْ وَأَيْدِيَكُمْ إِلَى الْمَرَافِقِ وَامْسَحُوا بِرُءُوسِكُمْ وَأَرْجُلَكُمْ إِلَى الْكَعْبَيْنِ وَإِنْ كُنْتُمْ جُنُبًا فَاطَّهَّرُوا وَإِنْ كُنْتُمْ مَرْضَى أَوْ عَلَى سَفَرٍ أَوْ جَاءَ أَحَدٌ مِنْكُمْ مِنَ الْغَائِطِ أَوْ لَامَسْتُمُ النِّسَاءَ فَلَمْ تَجِدُوا مَاءً فَتَيَمَّمُوا صَعِيدًا طَيِّبًا فَامْسَحُوا بِوُجُوهِكُمْ وَأَيْدِيكُمْ مِنْهُ مَا يُرِيدُ اللَّهُ لِيَجْعَلَ عَلَيْكُمْ مِنْ حَرَجٍ وَلَكِنْ يُرِيدُ لِيُطَهِّرَكُمْ وَلِيُتِمَّ نِعْمَتَهُ عَلَيْكُمْ لَعَلَّكُمْ تَشْكُرُونَ (6) المائدة: 6

قال ابن الفرس الأندلسي: (هذه الآية أصل في وجوب الطهارة من الجنابة).  أحكام القرآن: (2/ 389).

الموضع الثالث: (الطهارة بالماء):

قال تعالى: (وَهُوَ الَّذِي أَرْسَلَ الرِّيَاحَ بُشْرًا بَيْنَ يَدَيْ رَحْمَتِهِ وَأَنْزَلْنَا مِنَ السَّمَاءِ مَاءً طَهُورًا (48) الفرقان: 48

قال جمال الدين القاسمي: (هذه الآية أصل في الطهارة بالماء). محاسن التأويل: (7/ 431).

----------


## أبو البراء محمد علاوة

المطلب الثاني: (أصلٌ في وجوب ستر العورة في الصلاة):

قال تعالى: (يَابَنِي آدَمَ خُذُوا زِينَتَكُمْ عِنْدَ كُلِّ مَسْجِدٍ وَكُلُوا وَاشْرَبُوا وَلَا تُسْرِفُوا إِنَّهُ لَا يُحِبُّ الْمُسْرِفِينَ (31) الأعراف: 31

قال إسماعيل حقي: (هذه الآية أصل في وجوب ستر العورة في الصلاة). روح البيان: (4/ 133).

----------


## أبو البراء محمد علاوة

المطلب الثالث: (أصل في مواقيت الصلاة):

قال تعالى:  :فتح قوس - باختصار=ففف: إِنَّ الصَّلَاةَ كَانَتْ عَلَى الْمُؤْمِنِينَ كِتَابًا مَوْقُوتًا :قفل قوس - باختصار=ققق:  النساء:103

قال السيوطي: (هذه أصل مواقيت الصلاة).  الإكليل في استنباط التنزيل: (100).

----------


## أبو مالك المديني

واصل وصلك الله بعطائه .

----------


## أبو البراء محمد علاوة

> واصل وصلك الله بعطائه .


آمين وإياكم شيخنا

----------


## أبو البراء محمد علاوة

المطلب الرابع: (أصل في الأذان والإقامة):

قوله تعالى:  :فتح قوس - باختصار=ففف: وَإِذَا نَادَيْتُمْ إِلَى الصَّلَاةِ اتَّخَذُوهَا هُزُوًا وَلَعِبًا ذَلِكَ بِأَنَّهُمْ قَوْمٌ لَا يَعْقِلُونَ :قفل قوس - باختصار=ققق:  المائدة: 58

قال السيوطي: (أصل في الأذان والإقامة). الإكليل: (133).

----------


## أبو البراء محمد علاوة

المطلب الخامس: (أصل في صلاة السفر والخوف):

قال تعالى:  :فتح قوس - باختصار=ففف: وَإِذَا ضَرَبْتُمْ فِي الْأَرْضِ فَلَيْسَ عَلَيْكُمْ جُنَاحٌ أَنْ تَقْصُرُوا مِنَ الصَّلَاةِ إِنْ خِفْتُمْ أَنْ يَفْتِنَكُمُ الَّذِينَ كَفَرُوا إِنَّ الْكَافِرِينَ كَانُوا لَكُمْ عَدُوًّا مُبِينًا (101) وَإِذَا كُنْتَ فِيهِمْ فَأَقَمْتَ لَهُمُ الصَّلَاةَ فَلْتَقُمْ طَائِفَةٌ مِنْهُمْ مَعَكَ وَلْيَأْخُذُوا أَسْلِحَتَهُمْ فَإِذَا سَجَدُوا فَلْيَكُونُوا مِنْ وَرَائِكُمْ وَلْتَأْتِ طَائِفَةٌ أُخْرَى لَمْ يُصَلُّوا فَلْيُصَلُّوا مَعَكَ وَلْيَأْخُذُوا حِذْرَهُمْ وَأَسْلِحَتَهُم  ْ وَدَّ الَّذِينَ كَفَرُوا لَوْ تَغْفُلُونَ عَنْ أَسْلِحَتِكُمْ وَأَمْتِعَتِكُم  ْ فَيَمِيلُونَ عَلَيْكُمْ مَيْلَةً وَاحِدَةً وَلَا جُنَاحَ عَلَيْكُمْ إِنْ كَانَ بِكُمْ أَذًى مِنْ مَطَرٍ أَوْ كُنْتُمْ مَرْضَى أَنْ تَضَعُوا أَسْلِحَتَكُمْ وَخُذُوا حِذْرَكُمْ إِنَّ اللَّهَ أَعَدَّ لِلْكَافِرِينَ عَذَابًا مُهِينًا :قفل قوس - باختصار=ققق:  النساء: 101 - 102


قال السعدي: (هاتان الآيتان أصل في رخصة القصر، وصلاة الخوف). تيسير الكريم الرحمن: (197).

----------


## أبو البراء محمد علاوة

المطلب السادس: (أصل في دفن الموتي)

قال تعالى:  :فتح قوس - باختصار=ففف: فَبَعَثَ اللَّهُ غُرَابًا يَبْحَثُ فِي الْأَرْضِ لِيُرِيَهُ كَيْفَ  يُوَارِي سَوْءَةَ أَخِيهِ ۚ قَالَ يَا وَيْلَتَا أَعَجَزْتُ أَنْ أَكُونَ  مِثْلَ هَٰذَا الْغُرَابِ فَأُوَارِيَ سَوْءَةَ أَخِي ۖ فَأَصْبَحَ مِنَ  النَّادِمِينَ :قفل قوس - باختصار=ققق:  المائدة: 31

قال السيوطي: (الآية أصل في دفن الموتى).  الإكليل في استنباط التنزيل: (110).

----------


## أبو البراء محمد علاوة

المطلب السابع: (أصل في مشروعية الإهداء إلى بيت الله الحرام):

قال تعالى:  :فتح قوس - باختصار=ففف: يَا أَيُّهَا الَّذِينَ آمَنُواْ لاَ  تُحِلُّواْ شَعَآئِرَ اللّهِ وَلاَ الشَّهْرَ الْحَرَامَ وَلاَ الْهَدْيَ  وَلاَ الْقَلآئِدَ وَلا آمِّينَ الْبَيْتَ الْحَرَامَ يَبْتَغُونَ فَضْلاً  مِّن رَّبِّهِمْ وَرِضْوَاناً وَإِذَا حَلَلْتُمْ فَاصْطَادُواْ وَلاَ  يَجْرِمَنَّكُمْ شَنَآنُ قَوْمٍ أَن صَدُّوكُمْ عَنِ الْمَسْجِدِ  الْحَرَامِ أَن تَعْتَدُواْ وَتَعَاوَنُواْ عَلَى الْبرِّ وَالتَّقْوَى  وَلاَ تَعَاوَنُواْ عَلَى الإِثْمِ وَالْعُدْوَانِ وَاتَّقُواْ اللّهَ  إِنَّ اللّهَ شَدِيدُ الْعِقَابِ :قفل قوس - باختصار=ققق:  المائدة: 2

قال السيوطي:(أصل في مشروعية الإهداء إلى البيت، وتحريم الإغارة عليه وذبحه قبل بلوغ محله).الإكليل في استنباط التنزيل: (106).

----------


## أبو البراء محمد علاوة

المطلب الثامن: (أصل في العتق):

قال تعالى:  :فتح قوس - باختصار=ففف: فَكُ رَقَبَةٍ :قفل قوس - باختصار=ققق:  البلد: 13

قال الطاهر بن عاشور: (هذه الآية أصل من أصول التشريع الإسلامي وهو تشوف الشارع إلى الحرية).  التحرير والتنوير): (30/ 358).


يليه إن شاء الله تعالى:

المبحث الرابع: (الآيات التي هي أصل في باب المعاملات عند المفسرين).

----------


## أبو البراء محمد علاوة

قال المصنف: (توطئة):

هذا المبحث جمع عدة مواضيع شتى من المعاملات التي تندرج تحت الآيات الت قال عنها المفسرون إنها أصل، وقد رتبت المواضيع الفقهية حسب التصنيف الحنبلي.

المطلب الأول: (أصل في وجوب نصب الإمام، وفي الولاية، وفي تنظيم الجماعات):

ويندرج تحته ثلاثة مواضع:
الموضع الأول: (أصلٌ في وجوب نصب الإمام):

قال تعالى:  :فتح قوس - باختصار=ففف: وَإِذْ قَالَ رَبُّكَ لِلْمَلَائِكَةِ إِنِّي جَاعِلٌ فِي الْأَرْضِ خَلِيفَةً قَالُوا أَتَجْعَلُ فِيهَا مَنْ يُفْسِدُ فِيهَا وَيَسْفِكُ الدِّمَاءَ وَنَحْنُ نُسَبِّحُ بِحَمْدِكَ وَنُقَدِّسُ لَكَ قَالَ إِنِّي أَعْلَمُ مَا لَا تَعْلَمُونَ :قفل قوس - باختصار=ققق:  البقرة: 30

قال القرطبي: (هذه الآية أصل في نصب الإمام وخليفة يسمع له ويطاع، لتجتمع به الكلمة، وتنفذ به أحكام الخليفة). الجامع لأحكام القرآن: (1/ 264).


الموضع الثاني: (أصل في الولاية):

قال تعالى:  :فتح قوس - باختصار=ففف: وَإِذْ قَالَ رَبُّكَ لِلْمَلَائِكَةِ إِنِّي جَاعِلٌ فِي الْأَرْضِ خَلِيفَةً قَالُوا أَتَجْعَلُ فِيهَا مَنْ يُفْسِدُ فِيهَا وَيَسْفِكُ الدِّمَاءَ وَنَحْنُ نُسَبِّحُ بِحَمْدِكَ وَنُقَدِّسُ لَكَ قَالَ إِنِّي أَعْلَمُ مَا لَا تَعْلَمُونَ :قفل قوس - باختصار=ققق:  يوسف: 55

قال جمال الدين القاسمي: (هذه الآية أصل في طلب الولاية كالقضاء ونحوه).  محاسن التأويل: (6/ 192).

الموضع الثالث: (أصل في لزوم الجماعة):

قال تعالى:  :فتح قوس - باختصار=ففف: إِنَّمَا الْمُؤْمِنُونَ الَّذِينَ آمَنُوا بِاللَّهِ وَرَسُولِهِ وَإِذَا كَانُوا مَعَهُ عَلَى أَمْرٍ جَامِعٍ لَمْ يَذْهَبُوا حَتَّى يَسْتَأْذِنُوهُ إِنَّ الَّذِينَ يَسْتَأْذِنُونَ  كَ أُولَئِكَ الَّذِينَ يُؤْمِنُونَ بِاللَّهِ وَرَسُولِهِ فَإِذَا اسْتَأْذَنُوكَ لِبَعْضِ شَأْنِهِمْ فَأْذَنْ لِمَنْ شِئْتَ مِنْهُمْ وَاسْتَغْفِرْ لَهُمُ اللَّهَ إِنَّ اللَّهَ غَفُورٌ رَحِيمٌ :قفل قوس - باختصار=ققق:  النور: 62

قال المهلب بن أبي صفرة: (هذه الآية أصل في أن لا يبرح أحد عن السلطان إذا جمع الناس لأمر من أمور المسلمين يحتاج فيه إلى اجتماعهم أو: جهادهم عدوًا إلا بإذنه). شرح البخاري لابن بطال: (5/ 135).

----------


## أبو البراء محمد علاوة

المطلب الثاني: (أصلٌ في الإعداد للجهاد):

قال تعالى:  :فتح قوس - باختصار=ففف: وَأَعِدُّوا لَهُمْ مَا اسْتَطَعْتُمْ مِنْ قُوَّةٍ وَمِنْ رِبَاطِ الْخَيْلِ تُرْهِبُونَ بِهِ عَدُوَّ اللَّهِ وَعَدُوَّكُمْ وَآخَرِينَ مِنْ دُونِهِمْ لَا تَعْلَمُونَهُمُ اللَّهُ يَعْلَمُهُمْ وَمَا تُنْفِقُوا مِنْ شَيْءٍ فِي سَبِيلِ اللَّهِ يُوَفَّ إِلَيْكُمْ وَأَنْتُمْ لَا تُظْلَمُونَ :قفل قوس - باختصار=ققق:  الأنفال: 60

قال جمال الدين القاسمي: (هذه الآية أصل في كل ما يلزم إعداده للجهاد من الأدوات).  محاسن التأويل: (5/ 317).

----------


## أبو البراء محمد علاوة

المطلب الثالث: (أصلٌ في قبول الجزية):

قال تعالى:  :فتح قوس - باختصار=ففف:  قَاتِلُوا الَّذِينَ لَا يُؤْمِنُونَ بِاللَّهِ وَلَا بِالْيَوْمِ الْآخِرِ وَلَا يُحَرِّمُونَ مَا حَرَّمَ اللَّهُ وَرَسُولُهُ وَلَا يَدِينُونَ دِينَ الْحَقِّ مِنَ الَّذِينَ أُوتُوا الْكِتَابَ حَتَّى يُعْطُوا الْجِزْيَةَ عَنْ يَدٍ وَهُمْ صَاغِرُونَ :قفل قوس - باختصار=ققق:  التوبة: 29

قال السيوطي: (هذه الآية أصل في قبول الجزية من أهل الكتاب).  الإكليل في استنباط التنزيل: (صـ 139).

----------


## أبو البراء محمد علاوة

المطلب الرابع: (أصلٌ في صلاح المعاملات):

قال تعالى:  :فتح قوس - باختصار=ففف:  وَلَا تَأْكُلُوا أَمْوَالَكُمْ بَيْنَكُمْ بِالْبَاطِلِ وَتُدْلُوا بِهَا إِلَى الْحُكَّامِ لِتَأْكُلُوا فَرِيقًا مِنْ أَمْوَالِ النَّاسِ بِالْإِثْمِ وَأَنْتُمْ تَعْلَمُونَ  :قفل قوس - باختصار=ققق:  البقرة: 188

قال طنطاوي: (هذه الآية الكريمة أصل من الأصول التي يقوم عليها إصلاح المعاملات).  التفسير الوسيط): (1/ 402).

----------


## أبو البراء محمد علاوة

المطلب الخامس: (أصلٌ في البيوع الفاسدة):

قال تعالى:  :فتح قوس - باختصار=ففف: فَإِنْ لَمْ تَفْعَلُوا فَأْذَنُوا بِحَرْبٍ مِنَ اللَّهِ وَرَسُولِهِ وَإِنْ تُبْتُمْ فَلَكُمْ رُءُوسُ أَمْوَالِكُمْ لَا تَظْلِمُونَ وَلَا تُظْلَمُونَ :قفل قوس - باختصار=ققق:  البقرة: 279

قال الطاهر بن عاشور: (الآية أصل عظيم في البيوع الفاسدة تقتضي نقضها).  التحرير والتنوير: (2/ 561).

----------


## أبو عبد المهيمن السلفي

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته 
هل تسمح لي في نقل موضوعك لموقع آخر

----------


## أبو البراء محمد علاوة

> السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته 
> هل تسمح لي في نقل موضوعك لموقع آخر


وعليك السلام ورحمة الله وبركاته

بالطبع، وأكون شاكرًا لك، بارك الله فيك.

----------


## أبو البراء محمد علاوة

المطلب السادس: (أصلٌ في الضمان والكفالة):

توطئة:

قال المصنف: (جاء في هذا المطلب آيتان: إحداهما نصَّت على مشروعية الضمان، والأخرى على الكفالة والضمان، وهنا لا بد من الإشارة إلى معنى المصطلحين وهل بينهما فرق، أم يطلق أحدهما ويراد به الآخر؟
قال ابن فارس في تعريف الضامن: (ضمن: الضاد والميم والنون أصل صحيح، وهو جعل الشيء في شيء يحويه، من ذلك قولهم: ضمنت الشيء، إذا جعلته في وعائه، والكفالة تسمى: ضمانًا من هذا؛ لأنه كأنه إذا ضمنه فقد استوعب ذمته).  مقاييس اللغة: (3/ 372).

وقال أيضًا في معنى الكفالة: (كفل: الكاف والفاء واللام أصل صحيح يدل على تضمين الشيء للشيء ... ومن الباب -وهو يصحح القياس الذي ذكرناه- الكفيل، وهو الضامن). مقاييس اللغة: (5/ 187).

وجاء في الموسوعة الفقهية الكويتية: (الضمان والكفالة قد يستعملان بمعنى واحد، وقد يستعمل الضمان للدين والكفالة للنفس، وهما مشروعان للتوثيق، إذ فيه ضم ذمة الكفيل إلى ذمة الأصيل على وجه التوثيق).  الموسوعة الفقهية الكويتية: (14/ 141).

ويرى الشيخ ابن عثيمين أن هناك فرقًا بينهما: (وبهذا التعريف نعرف الفرق بينهما وبين الضمان، فالضمان أن يلتزم إحضار الدين، وهذا إحضار البدن). الشرح الممتع: (9/ 202).

فتبيَّن من خلال العرض السابق أن بينهما تداخلًا في المفهوم، وأن مفهوم الضمان أوسع دلالة من الكفالة.

الآية الأولى:

قال تعالى:  :فتح قوس - باختصار=ففف: سَلْهُمْ أَيُّهُمْ بِذَلِكَ زَعِيمٌ :قفل قوس - باختصار=ققق:  القلم: 40

قال جلال الدين السيوطي: (أصل في مشروعية الضمان). الإكليل في استنباط التنزيل: (صـ 272).

الآية الثانية:

قال تعالى:  :فتح قوس - باختصار=ففف: قَالُوا نَفْقِدُ صُوَاعَ الْمَلِكِ وَلِمَنْ جَاءَ بِهِ حِمْلُ بَعِيرٍ وَأَنَا بِهِ زَعِيمٌ :قفل قوس - باختصار=ققق:  يوسف: 72

قال جلال الدين السيوطي: (أصل في مشروعية الضمان والكفالة). الإكليل في استنباط التنزيل: (صـ 156).

----------


## أبو البراء محمد علاوة

المطلب السابع: (أصلٌ في الوكالة):

قال تعالى:  :فتح قوس - باختصار=ففف:  وَكَذَلِكَ بَعَثْنَاهُمْ لِيَتَسَاءَلُوا بَيْنَهُمْ قَالَ قَائِلٌ مِنْهُمْ كَمْ لَبِثْتُمْ قَالُوا لَبِثْنَا يَوْمًا أَوْ بَعْضَ يَوْمٍ قَالُوا رَبُّكُمْ أَعْلَمُ بِمَا لَبِثْتُمْ فَابْعَثُوا أَحَدَكُمْ بِوَرِقِكُمْ هَذِهِ إِلَى الْمَدِينَةِ فَلْيَنْظُرْ أَيُّهَا أَزْكَى طَعَامًا فَلْيَأْتِكُمْ بِرِزْقٍ مِنْهُ وَلْيَتَلَطَّفْ وَلَا يُشْعِرَنَّ بِكُمْ أَحَدًا :قفل قوس - باختصار=ققق:  الكهف: 19

قال ابن الفراس الأندلسي: (الآية أصل في جواز الوكالة وصحتها).  أحكام القرآن: (3/ 268).

----------


## أبو البراء محمد علاوة

المطلب الثامن: (أصلٌ في الشراكة بين المخلوقين):

قال تعالى:  :فتح قوس - باختصار=ففف: ضَرَبَ لَكُمْ مَثَلًا مِنْ أَنْفُسِكُمْ هَلْ لَكُمْ مِنْ مَا مَلَكَتْ أَيْمَانُكُمْ مِنْ شُرَكَاءَ فِي مَا رَزَقْنَاكُمْ فَأَنْتُمْ فِيهِ سَوَاءٌ تَخَافُونَهُمْ كَخِيفَتِكُمْ أَنْفُسَكُمْ كَذَلِكَ نُفَصِّلُ الْآيَاتِ لِقَوْمٍ يَعْقِلُونَ :قفل قوس - باختصار=ققق:  الروم: 28

قال القرطبي: (هذه الآية أصلٌ في الشركة بين المخلوقين لافتقار بعضهم إلى بعض وتفيها عن الله سبحانه).  الجامع لأحكام القرآن: (14/ 23).

----------


## أبو البراء محمد علاوة

المطلب التاسع: (أصلٌ في استعمال القرعة عند التنازع):

قال تعالى:  :فتح قوس - باختصار=ففف: ذَلِكَ مِنْ أَنْبَاءِ الْغَيْبِ نُوحِيهِ إِلَيْكَ وَمَا كُنْتَ لَدَيْهِمْ إِذْ يُلْقُونَ أَقْلَامَهُمْ أَيُّهُمْ يَكْفُلُ مَرْيَمَ وَمَا كُنْتَ لَدَيْهِمْ إِذْ يَخْتَصِمُونَ :قفل قوس - باختصار=ققق:  آل عمران: 44

قال السيوطي: (هذه الآية أصل في استعمال القرعة عند التنازع).  الإكليل في استنباط التنزيل: (صـ 69).

----------


## أبو البراء محمد علاوة

المطلب العاشر: (أصلٌ في أحكام اللقطة):

قال تعالى:  :فتح قوس - باختصار=ففف:  قَالَ قَائِلٌ مِنْهُمْ لَا تَقْتُلُوا يُوسُفَ وَأَلْقُوهُ فِي غَيَابَتِ الْجُبِّ يَلْتَقِطْهُ بَعْضُ السَّيَّارَةِ إِنْ كُنْتُمْ فَاعِلِينَ :قفل قوس - باختصار=ققق:   يوسف: 10

قال السيوطي: (أصل في أحكام اللقطة). الإكليل في استنباط التنزيل: (صـ 153).

----------


## أبو البراء محمد علاوة

المطلب الحادي عشر: (أصلٌ في هية الزوجة حقَّها من القسْم):

قال تعالى:  :فتح قوس - باختصار=ففف: وَإِنِ امْرَأَةٌ خَافَتْ مِنْ بَعْلِهَا نُشُوزًا أَوْ إِعْرَاضًا فَلَا جُنَاحَ عَلَيْهِمَا أَنْ يُصْلِحَا بَيْنَهُمَا صُلْحًا وَالصُّلْحُ خَيْرٌ وَأُحْضِرَتِ الْأَنْفُسُ الشُّحَّ وَإِنْ تُحْسِنُوا وَتَتَّقُوا فَإِنَّ اللَّهَ كَانَ بِمَا تَعْمَلُونَ خَبِيرًا :قفل قوس - باختصار=ققق:  النساء: 128

قال السيوطي: (الآية أصل في هبة الزوجة حقها من القسم وغيره).  الإكليل في استنباط التنزيل: (صـ 101).

----------


## أبو البراء محمد علاوة

المطلب الثاني عشر: (أصلٌ في الميراث وفي الفرائض):

قال تعالى:  :فتح قوس - باختصار=ففف: لِلرِّجَالِ نَصِيبٌ مِمَّا تَرَكَ الْوَالِدَانِ وَالْأَقْرَبُون  َ وَلِلنِّسَاءِ نَصِيبٌ مِمَّا تَرَكَ الْوَالِدَانِ وَالْأَقْرَبُون  َ مِمَّا قَلَّ مِنْهُ أَوْ كَثُرَ نَصِيبًا مَفْرُوضًا :قفل قوس - باختصار=ققق: 

قال السيوطي: (هذه أصل الميراث). الإكليل في استنباط التنزيل: (صـ 79).

----------


## أبو البراء محمد علاوة

المطلب الثالث عشر: (أصلٌ في أحكام الكفار إذا أسلموا):

قال تعالى:  :فتح قوس - باختصار=ففف: يَاأَيُّهَا الَّذِينَ آمَنُوا اتَّقُوا اللَّهَ وَذَرُوا مَا بَقِيَ مِنَ الرِّبَا إِنْ كُنْتُمْ مُؤْمِنِينَ :قفل قوس - باختصار=ققق:  البقرة: 278

قال الرازي: (هذه الآية أصل كبير في أحكام الكفار إذا أسلموا، وذلك لأن ما مضى في وقت الكفر فإنه يبقى ولا ينقص، ولا يفسخ، وما لا يوجد منه شيء في حال الكفر فحكمه محمول على الإسلام).  مفاتيح الغيب: (7/ 83).

----------


## أبو البراء محمد علاوة

المطلب الرابع عشر: (أصلٌ في الخلع):

قال تعالى:  :فتح قوس - باختصار=ففف: الطَّلَاقُ مَرَّتَانِ فَإِمْسَاكٌ بِمَعْرُوفٍ أَوْ تَسْرِيحٌ بِإِحْسَانٍ وَلَا يَحِلُّ لَكُمْ أَنْ تَأْخُذُوا مِمَّا آتَيْتُمُوهُنَّ شَيْئًا إِلَّا أَنْ يَخَافَا أَلَّا يُقِيمَا حُدُودَ اللَّهِ فَإِنْ خِفْتُمْ أَلَّا يُقِيمَا حُدُودَ اللَّهِ فَلَا جُنَاحَ عَلَيْهِمَا فِيمَا افْتَدَتْ بِهِ تِلْكَ حُدُودُ اللَّهِ فَلَا تَعْتَدُوهَا وَمَنْ يَتَعَدَّ حُدُودَ اللَّهِ فَأُولَئِكَ هُمُ الظَّالِمُونَ :قفل قوس - باختصار=ققق:  البقرة: 229

قال جمال الدين القاسمي: (هذه الآية أصل في الخُلع).  محاسن التأويل: (2/ 138).

----------


## أبو البراء محمد علاوة

المطلب الخامس عشر: (أصلٌ في اللعان):

قال تعالى:  :فتح قوس - باختصار=ففف:  وَالَّذِينَ يَرْمُونَ الْمُحْصَنَاتِ ثُمَّ لَمْ يَأْتُوا بِأَرْبَعَةِ شُهَدَاءَ فَاجْلِدُوهُمْ ثَمَانِينَ جَلْدَةً وَلَا تَقْبَلُوا لَهُمْ شَهَادَةً أَبَدًا وَأُولَئِكَ هُمُ الْفَاسِقُونَ (4) إِلَّا الَّذِينَ تَابُوا مِنْ بَعْدِ ذَلِكَ وَأَصْلَحُوا فَإِنَّ اللَّهَ غَفُورٌ رَحِيمٌ (5) وَالَّذِينَ يَرْمُونَ أَزْوَاجَهُمْ وَلَمْ يَكُنْ لَهُمْ شُهَدَاءُ إِلَّا أَنْفُسُهُمْ فَشَهَادَةُ أَحَدِهِمْ أَرْبَعُ شَهَادَاتٍ بِاللَّهِ إِنَّهُ لَمِنَ الصَّادِقِينَ (6) وَالْخَامِسَةُ أَنَّ لَعْنَتَ اللَّهِ عَلَيْهِ إِنْ كَانَ مِنَ الْكَاذِبِينَ (7) وَيَدْرَأُ عَنْهَا الْعَذَابَ أَنْ تَشْهَدَ أَرْبَعَ شَهَادَاتٍ بِاللَّهِ إِنَّهُ لَمِنَ الْكَاذِبِينَ (8) وَالْخَامِسَةَ أَنَّ غَضَبَ اللَّهِ عَلَيْهَا إِنْ كَانَ مِنَ الصَّادِقِينَ (9) وَلَوْلَا فَضْلُ اللَّهِ عَلَيْكُمْ وَرَحْمَتُهُ وَأَنَّ اللَّهَ تَوَّابٌ حَكِيمٌ :قفل قوس - باختصار=ققق:  النور: 6 -10

قال السيوطي: (هذه الآيات أصل في اللعان).  الإكليل في استنباط التنزيل: (صـ 189).

----------


## أبو البراء محمد علاوة

المطلب السادس عشر: (أصلٌ في النفقة):

قال تعالى:  :فتح قوس - باختصار=ففف: أَسْكِنُوهُنَّ مِنْ حَيْثُ سَكَنْتُمْ مِنْ وُجْدِكُمْ وَلَا تُضَارُّوهُنَّ لِتُضَيِّقُوا عَلَيْهِنَّ وَإِنْ كُنَّ أُولَاتِ حَمْلٍ فَأَنْفِقُوا عَلَيْهِنَّ حَتَّى يَضَعْنَ حَمْلَهُنَّ فَإِنْ أَرْضَعْنَ لَكُمْ فَآتُوهُنَّ أُجُورَهُنَّ وَأْتَمِرُوا بَيْنَكُمْ بِمَعْرُوفٍ وَإِنْ تَعَاسَرْتُمْ فَسَتُرْضِعُ لَهُ أُخْرَى :قفل قوس - باختصار=ققق:  الطلاق: 6
قال ابن العربي: (هذه الآية أصل في وجوب النفقة للولد على الوالد دون الأم).  أحكام القرآن لابن العربي: (4/ 291).

----------


## أبو البراء محمد علاوة

المطلب السابع عشر: (أصلٌ في الحضانة):

توطئه:
جاء في هذا المطلب آيتان في كتاب الله تعالى: الأولى في سورة طه، والثانية في سورة آل عمران:

الآية الأولى:

قال تعالى:  إِذْ تَمْشِي أُخْتُكَ فَتَقُولُ هَلْ أَدُلُّكُمْ عَلَى مَنْ يَكْفُلُهُ فَرَجَعْنَاكَ إِلَى أُمِّكَ كَيْ تَقَرَّ عَيْنُهَا وَلَا تَحْزَنَ وَقَتَلْتَ نَفْسًا فَنَجَّيْنَاكَ مِنَ الْغَمِّ وَفَتَنَّاكَ فُتُونًا فَلَبِثْتَ سِنِينَ فِي أَهْلِ مَدْيَنَ ثُمَّ جِئْتَ عَلَى قَدَرٍ يَامُوسَى :قفل قوس - باختصار=ققق:  طه: 40
قال السيوطي: (أصل في الحضانة). الإكليل في استنباط التنزيل: (صـ 176).

الآية الثانية:

قوله تعالى:  :فتح قوس - باختصار=ففف: فَتَقَبَّلَهَا رَبُّهَا بِقَبُولٍ حَسَنٍ وَأَنْبَتَهَا نَبَاتًا حَسَنًا وَكَفَّلَهَا زَكَرِيَّا كُلَّمَا دَخَلَ عَلَيْهَا زَكَرِيَّا الْمِحْرَابَ وَجَدَ عِنْدَهَا رِزْقًا قَالَ يَامَرْيَمُ أَنَّى لَكِ هَذَا قَالَتْ هُوَ مِنْ عِنْدِ اللَّهِ إِنَّ اللَّهَ يَرْزُقُ مَنْ يَشَاءُ بِغَيْرِ حِسَابٍ :قفل قوس - باختصار=ققق:  آل عمران:37 

قال ابن الفرس الأندلسي: (أصل في الحضانة). أحكام القرآن: (2/ 10).

----------


## أبو البراء محمد علاوة

المطلب الثامن عشر: (أصلٌ في أحكام الجنايات):

وجاء تحت هذا المطلب آيتان:

الآية الأولى:

قال تعالى:  :فتح قوس - باختصار=ففف: مَنْ عَمِلَ سَيِّئَةً فَلَا يُجْزَى إِلَّا مِثْلَهَا وَمَنْ عَمِلَ صَالِحًا مِنْ ذَكَرٍ أَوْ أُنْثَى وَهُوَ مُؤْمِنٌ فَأُولَئِكَ يَدْخُلُونَ الْجَنَّةَ يُرْزَقُونَ فِيهَا بِغَيْرِ حِسَابٍ :قفل قوس - باختصار=ققق:  غافر: 40

قال الرازي: (الآية أصل كبير في علوم الشريعة فيما يتعلق بأحكام الجنايات فإنها تقتضي أن يكون المثل مشروعًا، وأن يكون الزائد على المثل غير مشروع).  مفاتيح الغيب: (27/ 518).

الآية الثانية:

قال تعالى:  :فتح قوس - باختصار=ففف: وَجَزَاءُ سَيِّئَةٍ سَيِّئَةٌ مِثْلُهَا فَمَنْ عَفَا وَأَصْلَحَ فَأَجْرُهُ عَلَى اللَّهِ إِنَّهُ لَا يُحِبُّ الظَّالِمِينَ :قفل قوس - باختصار=ققق:  الشورى: 40

قال الرازي: (هذه الآية أصل كبير في علم الفقه، فإن مقتضاها أن تقابل كل جناية بمثلها، وذلك لأن الإهدار يوجب فتح باب الشر والعدوان).  مفاتيح الغيب: (27/ 518).

----------


## أبو البراء محمد علاوة

المطلب التاسع عشر: (أصلٌ في نقصان حكم العبد عن حكم الحر):

قال تعالى: (وَمَنْ لَمْ يَسْتَطِعْ مِنْكُمْ طَوْلًا أَنْ يَنْكِحَ الْمُحْصَنَاتِ الْمُؤْمِنَاتِ فَمِنْ مَا مَلَكَتْ أَيْمَانُكُمْ مِنْ فَتَيَاتِكُمُ الْمُؤْمِنَاتِ وَاللَّهُ أَعْلَمُ بِإِيمَانِكُمْ بَعْضُكُمْ مِنْ بَعْضٍ فَانْكِحُوهُنَّ بِإِذْنِ أَهْلِهِنَّ وَآتُوهُنَّ أُجُورَهُنَّ بِالْمَعْرُوفِ مُحْصَنَاتٍ غَيْرَ مُسَافِحَاتٍ وَلَا مُتَّخِذَاتِ أَخْدَانٍ فَإِذَا أُحْصِنَّ فَإِنْ أَتَيْنَ بِفَاحِشَةٍ فَعَلَيْهِنَّ نِصْفُ مَا عَلَى الْمُحْصَنَاتِ مِنَ الْعَذَابِ ذَلِكَ لِمَنْ خَشِيَ الْعَنَتَ مِنْكُمْ وَأَنْ تَصْبِرُوا خَيْرٌ لَكُمْ وَاللَّهُ غَفُورٌ رَحِيمٌ) النساء: 25

قال الرازي: (هذه الآية أصل في نقصان حكم العبد عن حكم الحر في غير الحد). مفاتيح الغيب: (27/ 518).

----------


## اسماعيل حمدتو

جزاك الله خيرا ، وجعلها لك في ميزان حسناتك بإذن الله تعالى .

----------


## أبو البراء محمد علاوة

> جزاك الله خيرا ، وجعلها لك في ميزان حسناتك بإذن الله تعالى .


آمين، وجزاك مثله

----------


## أبو البراء محمد علاوة

المطلب العشرون: (أصل في الديات):

قال تعالى: (وَمَا كَانَ لِمُؤْمِنٍ أَنْ يَقْتُلَ مُؤْمِنًا إِلَّا خَطَأً وَمَنْ قَتَلَ مُؤْمِنًا خَطَأً فَتَحْرِيرُ رَقَبَةٍ مُؤْمِنَةٍ وَدِيَةٌ مُسَلَّمَةٌ إِلَى أَهْلِهِ إِلَّا أَنْ يَصَّدَّقُوا فَإِنْ كَانَ مِنْ قَوْمٍ عَدُوٍّ لَكُمْ وَهُوَ مُؤْمِنٌ فَتَحْرِيرُ رَقَبَةٍ مُؤْمِنَةٍ وَإِنْ كَانَ مِنْ قَوْمٍ بَيْنَكُمْ وَبَيْنَهُمْ مِيثَاقٌ فَدِيَةٌ مُسَلَّمَةٌ إِلَى أَهْلِهِ وَتَحْرِيرُ رَقَبَةٍ مُؤْمِنَةٍ فَمَنْ لَمْ يَجِدْ فَصِيَامُ شَهْرَيْنِ مُتَتَابِعَيْنِ تَوْبَةً مِنَ اللَّهِ وَكَانَ اللَّهُ عَلِيمًا حَكِيمًا) النساء: 92

قال العيني: (وهذه الآية أصل في الديات). عمدة القاري شرح صحيح البخاري: (24/ 46).

----------


## أبو البراء محمد علاوة

المطلب الحادي والعشرون: (أصل في رجم اللوطي):

قال تعالى: (وَأَمْطَرْنَا عَلَيْهِمْ مَطَرًا فَسَاءَ مَطَرُ الْمُنْذَرِينَ) النمل: 58

قال ابن عطية: (هذه الآية أصل لمن جعل من الفقهاء الرجم في اللوطية). المحرر الوجيز: (5/ 17).

----------


## أبو البراء محمد علاوة

المطلب الثاني والعشرون: (أصل في حد القذف):

قال تعالى: (وَالَّذِينَ يَرْمُونَ الْمُحْصَنَاتِ ثُمَّ لَمْ يَأْتُوا بِأَرْبَعَةِ شُهَدَاءَ فَاجْلِدُوهُمْ ثَمَانِينَ جَلْدَةً وَلَا تَقْبَلُوا لَهُمْ شَهَادَةً أَبَدًا وَأُولَئِكَ هُمُ الْفَاسِقُونَ) النور: 4

قال الطاهر بن عاشور: (هذه الآية أصل في حد الفرية والقذف الذي كان أول ظهوره في رمي المحصنات بالزنا).  التحرير والتنوير: (18/ 161).

----------


## أبو البراء محمد علاوة

المطلب الثالث والعشرون: (أصل في تحريم الخمر والقمار):

قال تعالى: (يَاأَيُّهَا الَّذِينَ آمَنُوا إِنَّمَا الْخَمْرُ وَالْمَيْسِرُ وَالْأَنْصَابُ وَالْأَزْلَامُ رِجْسٌ مِنْ عَمَلِ الشَّيْطَانِ فَاجْتَنِبُوهُ لَعَلَّكُمْ تُفْلِحُونَ) المائدة: 90

قال السيوطي: (أصل في تحريم الخمر وكل مسكر قليلًا كان أم كثيرًا، والقمار بأنواعه).  الإكليل في استنباط التنزيل: (صـ 114).

----------


## أبو البراء محمد علاوة

المطلب الرابع والعشرون: (أصل في الحبس):

قال تعالى:  :فتح قوس - باختصار=ففف: يَاأَيُّهَا الَّذِينَ آمَنُوا شَهَادَةُ بَيْنِكُمْ إِذَا حَضَرَ أَحَدَكُمُ الْمَوْتُ حِينَ الْوَصِيَّةِ اثْنَانِ ذَوَا عَدْلٍ مِنْكُمْ أَوْ آخَرَانِ مِنْ غَيْرِكُمْ إِنْ أَنْتُمْ ضَرَبْتُمْ فِي الْأَرْضِ فَأَصَابَتْكُمْ مُصِيبَةُ الْمَوْتِ تَحْبِسُونَهُمَ  ا مِنْ بَعْدِ الصَّلَاةِ فَيُقْسِمَانِ بِاللَّهِ إِنِ ارْتَبْتُمْ لَا نَشْتَرِي بِهِ ثَمَنًا وَلَوْ كَانَ ذَا قُرْبَى وَلَا نَكْتُمُ شَهَادَةَ اللَّهِ إِنَّا إِذًا لَمِنَ الْآثِمِينَ :قفل قوس - باختصار=ققق:  المائدة: 106


قال القرطبي: (هذه الآية أصل في حبس من وجب عليه حق).  الجامع لأحكام القرآن: (6/ 352).

----------


## أبو البراء محمد علاوة

المطلب الخامس والعشرون: (أصل في حرمة الأموال):

قال تعالى:  :فتح قوس - باختصار=ففف: يَاأَيُّهَا الَّذِينَ آمَنُوا لَا تَأْكُلُوا أَمْوَالَكُمْ بَيْنَكُمْ بِالْبَاطِلِ إِلَّا أَنْ تَكُونَ تِجَارَةً عَنْ تَرَاضٍ مِنْكُمْ وَلَا تَقْتُلُوا أَنْفُسَكُمْ إِنَّ اللَّهَ كَانَ بِكُمْ رَحِيمًا :قفل قوس - باختصار=ققق:  النساء: 29

قال الطاهر بن عاشور: (وهذه الآية الكريمة أصل عظيم في حرمة الأموال).  التحرير والتنوير: (5/ 24).

----------


## أبو البراء محمد علاوة

المطلب السادس والعشرون: (أصل في قطع السارق):

قال تعالى:  :فتح قوس - باختصار=ففف: وَالسَّارِقُ وَالسَّارِقَةُ فَاقْطَعُوا أَيْدِيَهُمَا جَزَاءً بِمَا كَسَبَا نَكَالًا مِنَ اللَّهِ وَاللَّهُ عَزِيزٌ حَكِيمٌ :قفل قوس - باختصار=ققق:  المائدة: 38

قال السيوطي: (أصل في قطع السارق والسارقة).  الإكليل في استنبتاط التنزيل: (صـ 111).

----------


## أبو البراء محمد علاوة

المطلب السابع والعشرون: (أصل في قتال المسلمين للبغاة):

قال تعالى:  :فتح قوس - باختصار=ففف: وَإِنْ طَائِفَتَانِ مِنَ الْمُؤْمِنِينَ اقْتَتَلُوا فَأَصْلِحُوا بَيْنَهُمَا فَإِنْ بَغَتْ إِحْدَاهُمَا عَلَى الْأُخْرَى فَقَاتِلُوا الَّتِي تَبْغِي حَتَّى تَفِيءَ إِلَى أَمْرِ اللَّهِ فَإِنْ فَاءَتْ فَأَصْلِحُوا بَيْنَهُمَا بِالْعَدْلِ وَأَقْسِطُوا إِنَّ اللَّهَ يُحِبُّ الْمُقْسِطِينَ :قفل قوس - باختصار=ققق:  الحجرات: 9

قال ابن العربي: (هذه الآية أصل في قتال المسلمين، والعمدة في حرب المتأولين). أحكام القرآن لابن العربي: (4/ 149).

----------


## أبو البراء محمد علاوة

المطلب الثامن والعشرون: (أصل في حل الأطعمة):

قال تعالى:  :فتح قوس - باختصار=ففف: يَسْأَلُونَكَ مَاذَا أُحِلَّ لَهُمْ قُلْ أُحِلَّ لَكُمُ الطَّيِّبَاتُ وَمَا عَلَّمْتُمْ مِنَ الْجَوَارِحِ مُكَلِّبِينَ تُعَلِّمُونَهُن  َّ مِمَّا عَلَّمَكُمُ اللَّهُ فَكُلُوا مِمَّا أَمْسَكْنَ عَلَيْكُمْ وَاذْكُرُوا اسْمَ اللَّهِ عَلَيْهِ وَاتَّقُوا اللَّهَ إِنَّ اللَّهَ سَرِيعُ الْحِسَابِ :قفل قوس - باختصار=ققق:  المائدة: 4

قال السيوطي: (هي أصل في باب الأطعمة وإباحة الصيد بالجوارح الشاملة للسباع والطيور بشرط تعليمها وأن تمسك الصيد على صاحبها بأن لا تأكل منه). الإكليل في استنباط التنزيل): (صـ 107).

----------


## أبو البراء محمد علاوة

المطلب التاسع والعشرون: (أصل في التغليظ في الأيمان):

قال تعالى:  :فتح قوس - باختصار=ففف: يَاأَيُّهَا الَّذِينَ آمَنُوا شَهَادَةُ بَيْنِكُمْ إِذَا حَضَرَ أَحَدَكُمُ الْمَوْتُ حِينَ الْوَصِيَّةِ اثْنَانِ ذَوَا عَدْلٍ مِنْكُمْ أَوْ آخَرَانِ مِنْ غَيْرِكُمْ إِنْ أَنْتُمْ ضَرَبْتُمْ فِي الْأَرْضِ فَأَصَابَتْكُمْ مُصِيبَةُ الْمَوْتِ تَحْبِسُونَهُمَ  ا مِنْ بَعْدِ الصَّلَاةِ فَيُقْسِمَانِ بِاللَّهِ إِنِ ارْتَبْتُمْ لَا نَشْتَرِي بِهِ ثَمَنًا وَلَوْ كَانَ ذَا قُرْبَى وَلَا نَكْتُمُ شَهَادَةَ اللَّهِ إِنَّا إِذًا لَمِنَ الْآثِمِينَ :قفل قوس - باختصار=ققق:  المائدة: 106

قال القرطبي: (هذه الآية أصل في التغليظ في الأيمان).  الجامع لأحكام القرآن: (6/ 353).

----------


## أبو البراء محمد علاوة

المطلب الثلاثون: (أصل في الشهادة والرواية وفي تعامل الناس بعضهم مع بعض):

قال تعالى:  :فتح قوس - باختصار=ففف: يَاأَيُّهَا الَّذِينَ آمَنُوا إِنْ جَاءَكُمْ فَاسِقٌ بِنَبَإٍ فَتَبَيَّنُوا أَنْ تُصِيبُوا قَوْمًا بِجَهَالَةٍ فَتُصْبِحُوا عَلَى مَا فَعَلْتُمْ نَادِمِينَ :قفل قوس - باختصار=ققق:  الحجرات: 6

توطئة:
جاء تحت هذه الآية أصلان متداخلان في المعنى:
الأصل الأول:
قال الطاهر بن عاشور: (هذه الآية أصل في الشهادة والرواية عن وجوب البحث عن دخيلة من جهل حال تقواه). التحرير والتنوير: (36/ 330).
الأصل الثاني:
 قال الطاهر بن عاشور: (وهي أيضًا أصل في تصرفات ولاة الأمور وفي تعامل الناس بعضهم مع بعض من عدم الإصغاء إلى كل ما يروى ويخبر به). التحرير والتنوير: (26/ 231).

----------


## أبو البراء محمد علاوة

المطلب الحادي والثلاثون: (أصل في التحكيم في سائر الحقوق):

قال تعالى:  :فتح قوس - باختصار=ففف: وَإِنْ خِفْتُمْ شِقَاقَ بَيْنِهِمَا فَابْعَثُوا حَكَمًا مِنْ أَهْلِهِ وَحَكَمًا مِنْ أَهْلِهَا إِنْ يُرِيدَا إِصْلَاحًا يُوَفِّقِ اللَّهُ بَيْنَهُمَا إِنَّ اللَّهَ كَانَ عَلِيمًا خَبِيرًا :قفل قوس - باختصار=ققق:  النساء: 35

قال الطاهر بن عاشور: (هذه الآية أصل في جواز التحكيم في سائر الحقوق). التحرير والتنوير: (5/ 47).

----------


## رضا الحملاوي

*
آية كريمة « أصل في محاسبة العبد نفسه »


*

----------


## أبو البراء محمد علاوة

جزيت خيرًا

----------


## رضا الحملاوي

آمين وإياك وبارك الله فيك وزادك توفيقا

----------


## أبو عبد المهيمن السلفي

هل من مزيد أو انتهى

----------


## أبو البراء محمد علاوة

> هل من مزيد أو انتهى


نعم يبقى المزيد

----------


## أبو البراء محمد علاوة

المبحث الخامس
الآيات التي هي أصل في باب القواعد الشرعية عند المفسرين
وفيه عشرة مطالب:
المطلب الأول:
أصل في قاعدة: (المشقة تجلب التيسير):

قال تعالى:  :فتح قوس - باختصار=ففف:  وَجَاهِدُوا فِي اللَّهِ حَقَّ جِهَادِهِ هُوَ اجْتَبَاكُمْ وَمَا جَعَلَ عَلَيْكُمْ فِي الدِّينِ مِنْ حَرَجٍ مِلَّةَ أَبِيكُمْ إِبْرَاهِيمَ هُوَ سَمَّاكُمُ الْمُسْلِمِينَ مِنْ قَبْلُ وَفِي هَذَا لِيَكُونَ الرَّسُولُ شَهِيدًا عَلَيْكُمْ وَتَكُونُوا شُهَدَاءَ عَلَى النَّاسِ فَأَقِيمُوا الصَّلَاةَ وَآتُوا الزَّكَاةَ وَاعْتَصِمُوا بِاللَّهِ هُوَ مَوْلَاكُمْ فَنِعْمَ الْمَوْلَى وَنِعْمَ النَّصِيرُ :قفل قوس - باختصار=ققق:  الحج: 78

قال السيوطي: (هذه الآية أصل قاعدة المشقة تجلب التيسير). الإكليل: (صـ 185).

----------


## أبو البراء محمد علاوة

المطلب الثاني:
أصل في قاعدة: (المضارة لا تكون مشروعة):

قال تعالى:  :فتح قوس - باختصار=ففف: يَاأَيُّهَا الَّذِينَ آمَنُوا إِذَا قُمْتُمْ إِلَى الصَّلَاةِ فَاغْسِلُوا وُجُوهَكُمْ وَأَيْدِيَكُمْ إِلَى الْمَرَافِقِ وَامْسَحُوا بِرُءُوسِكُمْ وَأَرْجُلَكُمْ إِلَى الْكَعْبَيْنِ وَإِنْ كُنْتُمْ جُنُبًا فَاطَّهَّرُوا وَإِنْ كُنْتُمْ مَرْضَى أَوْ عَلَى سَفَرٍ أَوْ جَاءَ أَحَدٌ مِنْكُمْ مِنَ الْغَائِطِ أَوْ لَامَسْتُمُ النِّسَاءَ فَلَمْ تَجِدُوا مَاءً فَتَيَمَّمُوا صَعِيدًا طَيِّبًا فَامْسَحُوا بِوُجُوهِكُمْ وَأَيْدِيكُمْ مِنْهُ مَا يُرِيدُ اللَّهُ لِيَجْعَلَ عَلَيْكُمْ مِنْ حَرَجٍ وَلَكِنْ يُرِيدُ لِيُطَهِّرَكُمْ وَلِيُتِمَّ نِعْمَتَهُ عَلَيْكُمْ لَعَلَّكُمْ تَشْكُرُونَ :قفل قوس - باختصار=ققق:  المائدة: 6

قال الرازي: (هذه الآية أصل كبير معتبر في الشرع، وهو أن الأصل في المضار أن لا تكون مشروعة).  مفاتيح الغيب: (11/ 317).

----------


## أبو البراء محمد علاوة

المطلب الثالث: (أصل في سدِّ الذرائع):

توطئة:

المفسرون ذكروا تحت هذا المطلب ثلاث آيات:
الآية الأولى:
قال تعالى:  :فتح قوس - باختصار=ففف: وَلَا تَسُبُّوا الَّذِينَ يَدْعُونَ مِنْ دُونِ اللَّهِ فَيَسُبُّوا اللَّهَ عَدْوًا بِغَيْرِ عِلْمٍ كَذَلِكَ زَيَّنَّا لِكُلِّ أُمَّةٍ عَمَلَهُمْ ثُمَّ إِلَى رَبِّهِمْ مَرْجِعُهُمْ فَيُنَبِّئُهُمْ بِمَا كَانُوا يَعْمَلُونَ :قفل قوس - باختصار=ققق:  الأنعام: 108

قال الشوكاني: (وهي أصل أصيل في سد الذرائع وقطع الطرق إلى أشبه).  فتح القدير: (2/ 172).

الآية الثانية:
قال تعالى:  :فتح قوس - باختصار=ففف: وَاسْأَلْهُمْ عَنِ الْقَرْيَةِ الَّتِي كَانَتْ حَاضِرَةَ الْبَحْرِ إِذْ يَعْدُونَ فِي السَّبْتِ إِذْ تَأْتِيهِمْ حِيتَانُهُمْ يَوْمَ سَبْتِهِمْ شُرَّعًا وَيَوْمَ لَا يَسْبِتُونَ لَا تَأْتِيهِمْ كَذَلِكَ نَبْلُوهُمْ بِمَا كَانُوا يَفْسُقُونَ :قفل قوس - باختصار=ققق:  الأعراف: 163

قال ابن العربي: (هذه الآية أصل من إصول إثبات الذرائع التي انفرد بها مالك رضي الله عنه، وتابعه عليها أحمد في بعض رواياته وخفيت على الشافعي وأبي حنيفة رضي الله عنه مع تبحرهما في الشريعة).  أحكام القرآن: (2/ 331).

الآية الثالثة:
قال تعالى:  :فتح قوس - باختصار=ففف: وَلَا تَرْكَنُوا إِلَى الَّذِينَ ظَلَمُوا فَتَمَسَّكُمُ النَّارُ وَمَا لَكُمْ مِنْ دُونِ اللَّهِ مِنْ أَوْلِيَاءَ ثُمَّ لَا تُنْصَرُونَ :قفل قوس - باختصار=ققق:  هود: 113

قال الطاهر بن عاشور: (هذه الآية أصل في سد ذرائع الفساد المحققة أو المظنونة). التحرير والتنوير: (12/ 178).

----------


## أبو البراء محمد علاوة

المطلب الرابع: (أصل في القول بالعموم):

قال تعالى:  :فتح قوس - باختصار=ففف: إِنَّكُمْ وَمَا تَعْبُدُونَ مِنْ دُونِ اللَّهِ حَصَبُ جَهَنَّمَ أَنْتُمْ لَهَا وَارِدُون :قفل قوس - باختصار=ققق:  الأنبياء: 98
قال القرطبي: (هذه الآية في القول بالعموم وأن له له صيغًا مخصوصة).  الجامع لأحكام القرآن: (11/ 343).

----------


## أبو البراء محمد علاوة

المطلب الخامس: (أصل في المصالح الشرعية):

قال تعالى:  :فتح قوس - باختصار=ففف: قَالَ تَزْرَعُونَ سَبْعَ سِنِينَ دَأَبًا فَمَا حَصَدْتُمْ فَذَرُوهُ فِي سُنْبُلِهِ إِلَّا قَلِيلًا مِمَّا تَأْكُلُونَ :قفل قوس - باختصار=ققق:  يوسف: 47

قال القرطبي: (هذه الآية أصل في القول بالمصالح الشرعية التي هي حفظ الأديان والنفوس والعقول والأسباب والأموال). الجامع لأحكام القرآن: (9/ 203).

----------


## أبو البراء محمد علاوة

المطلب السادس: (أصل في اختلاف الاجتهاد):

قال تعالى:  :فتح قوس - باختصار=ففف: فَفَهَّمْنَاهَا سُلَيْمَانَ وَكُلًّا آتَيْنَا حُكْمًا وَعِلْمًا وَسَخَّرْنَا مَعَ دَاوُودَ الْجِبَالَ يُسَبِّحْنَ وَالطَّيْرَ وَكُنَّا فَاعِلِينَ :قفل قوس - باختصار=ققق:  الأنبياء: 79

قال الطاهر بن عاشور: (هذه الآية أصل في اختلاف الاجتهاد، وفي العمل بالراجح، ومراتب الترجيح، وفي عذر المجتهد إذا أخطأ الاجتهاد أو لم يهتد إلى المعارض). التحرير والتنوير: (17/ 118).

----------


## أبو البراء محمد علاوة

المطلب السابع: (أصل في عدم العقوبة على المحسن):

قال تعالى:  :فتح قوس - باختصار=ففف:  لَيْسَ عَلَى الضُّعَفَاءِ وَلَا عَلَى الْمَرْضَى وَلَا عَلَى الَّذِينَ لَا يَجِدُونَ مَا يُنْفِقُونَ حَرَجٌ إِذَا نَصَحُوا لِلَّهِ وَرَسُولِهِ مَا عَلَى الْمُحْسِنِينَ مِنْ سَبِيلٍ وَاللَّهُ غَفُورٌ رَحِيمٌ :قفل قوس - باختصار=ققق:  التوبة: 91

قال القرطبي: (وهذه الآية أصل في رفع العقاب عن كل محسن).  الجامع لأحكام القرآن: (8/ 227).

----------


## أبو البراء محمد علاوة

المطلب الثامن: (أصل في سقوط التكليف عن العاجز):

قال تعالى:  :فتح قوس - باختصار=ففف: لَيْسَ عَلَى الضُّعَفَاءِ وَلَا عَلَى الْمَرْضَى وَلَا عَلَى الَّذِينَ لَا يَجِدُونَ مَا يُنْفِقُونَ حَرَجٌ إِذَا نَصَحُوا لِلَّهِ وَرَسُولِهِ مَا عَلَى الْمُحْسِنِينَ مِنْ سَبِيلٍ وَاللَّهُ غَفُورٌ رَحِيمٌ (91) وَلَا عَلَى الَّذِينَ إِذَا مَا أَتَوْكَ لِتَحْمِلَهُمْ قُلْتَ لَا أَجِدُ مَا أَحْمِلُكُمْ عَلَيْهِ تَوَلَّوْا وَأَعْيُنُهُمْ تَفِيضُ مِنَ الدَّمْعِ حَزَنًا أَلَّا يَجِدُوا مَا يُنْفِقُونَ :قفل قوس - باختصار=ققق:  التوبة: 91 - 92

قال القرطبي: (الآية أصل في سقوط التكليف عن العاجز). الجامع لأحكام القرآن: (8/ 226).

----------


## أبو البراء محمد علاوة

المطلب التاسع: (أصل في أن لا يؤاخذ أحد بفعل غيره):

قال تعالى:  :فتح قوس - باختصار=ففف: قُلْ أَغَيْرَ اللَّهِ أَبْغِي رَبًّا وَهُوَ رَبُّ كُلِّ شَيْءٍ وَلَا تَكْسِبُ كُلُّ نَفْسٍ إِلَّا عَلَيْهَا وَلَا تَزِرُ وَازِرَةٌ وِزْرَ أُخْرَى ثُمَّ إِلَى رَبِّكُمْ مَرْجِعُكُمْ فَيُنَبِّئُكُمْ بِمَا كُنْتُمْ فِيهِ تَخْتَلِفُونَ :قفل قوس - باختصار=ققق:  الأنعام: 164

قال السيوطي: (هذه الآية أصل في أنه لا يؤاخذ أحد بفعل أحد). الإكليل في استنباط التنزيل: (صـ 125).

----------


## أبو البراء محمد علاوة

المطلب العاشر: (أصل في أن الناسي والمخطئ غير مكلف):

قال تعالى:  :فتح قوس - باختصار=ففف: لَا يُكَلِّفُ اللَّهُ نَفْسًا إِلَّا وُسْعَهَا لَهَا مَا كَسَبَتْ وَعَلَيْهَا مَا اكْتَسَبَتْ رَبَّنَا لَا تُؤَاخِذْنَا إِنْ نَسِينَا أَوْ أَخْطَأْنَا رَبَّنَا وَلَا تَحْمِلْ عَلَيْنَا إِصْرًا كَمَا حَمَلْتَهُ عَلَى الَّذِينَ مِنْ قَبْلِنَا رَبَّنَا وَلَا تُحَمِّلْنَا مَا لَا طَاقَةَ لَنَا بِهِ وَاعْفُ عَنَّا وَاغْفِرْ لَنَا وَارْحَمْنَا أَنْتَ مَوْلَانَا فَانْصُرْنَا عَلَى الْقَوْمِ الْكَافِرِينَ :قفل قوس - باختصار=ققق:  البقرة: 286

قال السيوطي: (هذه أصل قاعدة:  أن الناسي والمخطئ غير مكلفين). الإكليل في استنباط التنزيل: (صـ 66).

----------


## أبو البراء محمد علاوة

المبحث السادس
الآيات التي هي أصل في باب تهذيب الأخلاق عند المفسرين
وفيه:
 ثمانية عشر مطلبًا:
توطئه:
تهذيب لاالأخلاق باب واسع يشمل تعامل الإنسان مع نفسه ومع الآخرين، ومن هذا الباب جاءت عبارات بعض المفسرين في التنصيص على أصالة بعض تلك الأخلاق من خلال بعض الآيات دون غيرها، فجمعت تحت هذا المبحث.
المطلب الأول: (أصل في التواضع):
قال تعالى:  :فتح قوس - باختصار=ففف: وَمَا أُبَرِّئُ نَفْسِي إِنَّ النَّفْسَ لَأَمَّارَةٌ بِالسُّوءِ إِلَّا مَا رَحِمَ رَبِّي إِنَّ رَبِّي غَفُورٌ رَحِيمٌ :قفل قوس - باختصار=ققق:  يوسف: 53

قال السيوطي: (أصلٌ في التواضع، وكسر النفس وهضمها). الإكليل في استنباط التنزيل: (صـ 155).

----------


## أبو البراء محمد علاوة

المطلب الثاني: (أصل من أصول الأخلاق):

قال تعالى:  :فتح قوس - باختصار=ففف: يَاأَيُّهَا الَّذِينَ آمَنُوا اتَّقُوا اللَّهَ حَقَّ تُقَاتِهِ وَلَا تَمُوتُنَّ إِلَّا وَأَنْتُمْ مُسْلِمُونَ :قفل قوس - باختصار=ققق:  آل عمران: 102

قال ابن عاشور: (وهذه الآية أصل عظيم من أصول الأخلاق الإسلامية).  التحرير والتنوير: (4/ 30).

----------


## أبو البراء محمد علاوة

المطلب الثالث: (أصل في الوعظ):

قال تعالى:  :فتح قوس - باختصار=ففف:  وَلَقَدْ أَرْسَلْنَا مُوسَى بِآيَاتِنَا أَنْ أَخْرِجْ قَوْمَكَ مِنَ الظُّلُمَاتِ إِلَى النُّورِ وَذَكِّرْهُمْ بِأَيَّامِ اللَّهِ إِنَّ فِي ذَلِكَ لَآيَاتٍ لِكُلِّ صَبَّارٍ شَكُورٍ :قفل قوس - باختصار=ققق:  إبراهيم: 5

قال ابن العربي: (هذه أصلٌ في الوعظ المرقق للقلوب). محاسن التأويل: (6/ 300).

----------


## أبو البراء محمد علاوة

المطلب الرابع: (أصل في المحاسبة):

قال تعالى:  :فتح قوس - باختصار=ففف: يَاأَيُّهَا الَّذِينَ آمَنُوا اتَّقُوا اللَّهَ وَذَرُوا مَا بَقِيَ مِنَ الرِّبَا إِنْ كُنْتُمْ مُؤْمِنِينَ :قفل قوس - باختصار=ققق:  الحشر: 18

قال عبد الرحمن السعدي: (وهذه الآية أصلٌ في محاسبة العبد نفسه). تيسير الكريم الرحمن: (صـ 853).

----------


## أبو البراء محمد علاوة

المطلب الخامس: (أصل في أن العين حق):

قال تعالى:  :فتح قوس - باختصار=ففف: وَإِنْ يَكَادُ الَّذِينَ كَفَرُوا لَيُزْلِقُونَكَ بِأَبْصَارِهِمْ لَمَّا سَمِعُوا الذِّكْرَ وَيَقُولُونَ إِنَّهُ لَمَجْنُونٌ :قفل قوس - باختصار=ققق:  الحشر: 18

قال السيوطي: (أصلٌ في أن العين حق). الإكليل في استنباط التنزيل: (صـ 272).

----------


## أبو البراء محمد علاوة

المطلب السادس: (أصل في ترك التنطع والتشدد):
قال تعالى:  :فتح قوس - باختصار=ففف: يَاأَيُّهَا الَّذِينَ آمَنُوا لَا تُحَرِّمُوا طَيِّبَاتِ مَا أَحَلَّ اللَّهُ لَكُمْ وَلَا تَعْتَدُوا إِنَّ اللَّهَ لَا يُحِبُّ الْمُعْتَدِينَ :قفل قوس - باختصار=ققق:  المائدة: 87
قال السيوطي: (هذه الآية أصل في ترك التنطع والتشدد في التعبد). الإكليل في استنباط التنزيل: (صـ 114).

----------


## أبو البراء محمد علاوة

المطلب السابع: (أصل في الهجرة والعزلة):
قال تعالى:  :فتح قوس - باختصار=ففف: وَقَالَ إِنِّي ذَاهِبٌ إِلَى رَبِّي سَيَهْدِينِ :قفل قوس - باختصار=ققق:  الصافات: 99

قال القرطبي: (هذه الآية أصل في الهجرة والعزلة). الجامع لأحكام القرآن: (15/97).

----------


## أبو البراء محمد علاوة

المطلب الثامن: (أصل في آداب المناظرة):
قال تعالى:  :فتح قوس - باختصار=ففف: وَلَا تُجَادِلُوا أَهْلَ الْكِتَابِ إِلَّا بِالَّتِي هِيَ أَحْسَنُ إِلَّا الَّذِينَ ظَلَمُوا مِنْهُمْ وَقُولُوا آمَنَّا بِالَّذِي أُنْزِلَ إِلَيْنَا وَأُنْزِلَ إِلَيْكُمْ وَإِلَهُنَا وَإِلَهُكُمْ وَاحِدٌ وَنَحْنُ لَهُ مُسْلِمُونَ :قفل قوس - باختصار=ققق:  العنكبوت: 46
قال السيوطي: (آصل آداب المناظرة والجدل). الإكليل في استنباط التنزيل: (صـ 205).

----------


## أبو البراء محمد علاوة

المطلب التاسع: (أصل في حسن الظن بالآخرين):
قال تعالى:  :فتح قوس - باختصار=ففف: لَوْلَا إِذْ سَمِعْتُمُوهُ ظَنَّ الْمُؤْمِنُونَ وَالْمُؤْمِنَات  ُ بِأَنْفُسِهِمْ خَيْرًا وَقَالُوا هَذَا إِفْكٌ مُبِينٌ :قفل قوس - باختصار=ققق:  النور: 12
قال ابن العربي: (هَذَا أَصْلٌ فِي أَنَّ دَرَجَةَ الْإِيمَانِ الَّتِي حَازَهَا الْإِنْسَانُ، وَمَنْزِلَةَ الصَّلَاحِ الَّتِي حَلَّهَا2 الْمَرْءُ، وَلُبْسَةَ الْعَفَافِ الَّتِي تَسَتَّرَ بِهَا الْمُسْلِمُ لَا يُزِيلُهَا عَنْهُ خَبَرٌ مُحْتَمَلٌ، وَإِنْ شَاعَ، إذَا كَانَ أَصْلُهُ فَاسِدًا أَوْ مَجْهُولًا). أحكام القرآن: (3/ 364).

----------


## أبو البراء محمد علاوة

المطلب العاشر: (أصل في مدح الإنسان نفسه للمصلحة):
قال تعالى:  :فتح قوس - باختصار=ففف:  قَالَ اجْعَلْنِي عَلَى خَزَائِنِ الْأَرْضِ إِنِّي حَفِيظٌ عَلِيمٌ :قفل قوس - باختصار=ققق:  يوسف: 55
قال جمال الدين القاسمي: (أصل في جواز مدح الإنسان نفسه لمصلحته). محاسن التأويل: (6/ 192).

----------


## أبو البراء محمد علاوة

المطلب الحادي عشر: (أصل في الحث على الاستقامة):

قال تعالى:  :فتح قوس - باختصار=ففف:  فَاسْتَقِمْ كَمَا أُمِرْتَ وَمَنْ تَابَ مَعَكَ وَلَا تَطْغَوْا إِنَّهُ بِمَا تَعْمَلُونَ بَصِيرٌ :قفل قوس - باختصار=ققق:  هود: 12

قال الرازي: (هذه الآية أصل عظيم في الشريعة، وذلك لأن القرآن لما ورد بالأمر بأعمال الوضوء مرتبة في اللفظ وجب اعتبار الترتيب). مفاتيح الغيب: (18/ 406).

----------


## أبو البراء محمد علاوة

المطلب الثاني عشر: (أصل في إخراج أهل الفسق):

قال تعالى:  :فتح قوس - باختصار=ففف: قَالَ فَاهْبِطْ مِنْهَا فَمَا يَكُونُ لَكَ أَنْ تَتَكَبَّرَ فِيهَا فَاخْرُجْ إِنَّكَ مِنَ الصَّاغِرِينَ :قفل قوس - باختصار=ققق:  الأعراف: 13


قال الطاهر بن عاشور: (وهذه الآية أصل في ثبوت الحق لأهل المحلة أن يخرجوا من محلتهم من يخشى من سيرته فشو الفساد بينهم).  التحرير والتنوير: (8/ 44).

----------


## أبو البراء محمد علاوة

المطلب الثالث عشر: (أصل في التحذير من اتباع الهوى):

قال تعالى:  :فتح قوس - باختصار=ففف: أَفَرَأَيْتَ مَنِ اتَّخَذَ إِلَهَهُ هَوَاهُ وَأَضَلَّهُ اللَّهُ عَلَى عِلْمٍ وَخَتَمَ عَلَى سَمْعِهِ وَقَلْبِهِ وَجَعَلَ عَلَى بَصَرِهِ غِشَاوَةً فَمَنْ يَهْدِيهِ مِنْ بَعْدِ اللَّهِ أَفَلَا تَذَكَّرُونَ :قفل قوس - باختصار=ققق:  الجاثية: 23

قال الطاهر بن عاشور: (هذه الآية أصل في التحذير من أن يكون الهوى الباعث للمؤمنين على أعمالهم ويتركوا اتباع أدلة الحق).  التحرير والتنوير: (25/ 359).

----------


## أبو البراء محمد علاوة

المطلب الرابع عشر: (أصل في تفاضل أهل الفضل):

قال تعالى:  :فتح قوس - باختصار=ففف: وَمَا لَكُمْ أَلَّا تُنْفِقُوا فِي سَبِيلِ اللَّهِ وَلِلَّهِ مِيرَاثُ السَّمَاوَاتِ وَالْأَرْضِ لَا يَسْتَوِي مِنْكُمْ مَنْ أَنْفَقَ مِنْ قَبْلِ الْفَتْحِ وَقَاتَلَ أُولَئِكَ أَعْظَمُ دَرَجَةً مِنَ الَّذِينَ أَنْفَقُوا مِنْ بَعْدُ وَقَاتَلُوا وَكُلًّا وَعَدَ اللَّهُ الْحُسْنَى وَاللَّهُ بِمَا تَعْمَلُونَ خَبِيرٌ :قفل قوس - باختصار=ققق:  الفتح: 10

قال الطاهر بن عاشور: (هذه الآية أصل في تفاضل أهل الفضل فيما فضلوا فيه، وأن الفضل ثابت للذين أسلموا بعد الفتح من أهل مكة وغيرهم).  التحرير والتنوير: (27/ 376).

----------


## أبو البراء محمد علاوة

المطلب الخامس عشر: (أصل في أداء الأمانات):

قال تعالى:  :فتح قوس - باختصار=ففف: إِنَّ اللَّهَ يَأْمُرُكُمْ أَنْ تُؤَدُّوا الْأَمَانَاتِ إِلَى أَهْلِهَا وَإِذَا حَكَمْتُمْ بَيْنَ النَّاسِ أَنْ تَحْكُمُوا بِالْعَدْلِ إِنَّ اللَّهَ نِعِمَّا يَعِظُكُمْ بِهِ إِنَّ اللَّهَ كَانَ سَمِيعًا بَصِيرًا :قفل قوس - باختصار=ققق:  النساء: 58

قال المهلب بن أبي صفرة: (هذه الآية أصل في أداء الأمانات). شرح البخاري لابن بطال: (6/ 514).

----------


## أبو البراء محمد علاوة

المطلب السادس عشر: (أصل في أن السلم أصل في الإسلام):

قال تعالى:  :فتح قوس - باختصار=ففف: يَاأَيُّهَا الَّذِينَ آمَنُوا ادْخُلُوا فِي السِّلْمِ كَافَّةً وَلَا تَتَّبِعُوا خُطُوَاتِ الشَّيْطَانِ إِنَّهُ لَكُمْ عَدُوٌّ مُبِينٌ :قفل قوس - باختصار=ققق:  البقرة: 208

قال الطاهر بن عاشور: (الآية أصل في كون السلم أصلًا للإسلام، وهو رفع التهارج).  التحرير والتنوير: (3/ 278).

----------


## أبو البراء محمد علاوة

المطلب السابع عشر: (أصل في ابتغاء ما فيه الصلاح للأيتام):

قال تعالى:  :فتح قوس - باختصار=ففف: فِي الدُّنْيَا وَالْآخِرَةِ وَيَسْأَلُونَكَ عَنِ الْيَتَامَى قُلْ إِصْلَاحٌ لَهُمْ خَيْرٌ وَإِنْ تُخَالِطُوهُمْ فَإِخْوَانُكُمْ وَاللَّهُ يَعْلَمُ الْمُفْسِدَ مِنَ الْمُصْلِحِ وَلَوْ شَاءَ اللَّهُ لَأَعْنَتَكُمْ إِنَّ اللَّهَ عَزِيزٌ حَكِيمٌ :قفل قوس - باختصار=ققق:  البقرة: 220

قال ابن الفرس الأندلسي: (هذه الآية أصل في ابتغاء ما فيه الصلاح للأيتام).  أحكام القرآن: (1/ 283).

----------


## أبو البراء محمد علاوة

المطلب الثامن عشر: (أصل في قبول توبة المرتد):

قال تعالى:  :فتح قوس - باختصار=ففف: إِلَّا الَّذِينَ تَابُوا مِنْ قَبْلِ أَنْ تَقْدِرُوا عَلَيْهِمْ فَاعْلَمُوا أَنَّ اللَّهَ غَفُورٌ رَحِيمٌ :قفل قوس - باختصار=ققق:  المائدة: 34

وقال تعالى:  :فتح قوس - باختصار=ففف: فَمَنْ تَابَ مِنْ بَعْدِ ظُلْمِهِ وَأَصْلَحَ فَإِنَّ اللَّهَ يَتُوبُ عَلَيْهِ إِنَّ اللَّهَ غَفُورٌ رَحِيمٌ :قفل قوس - باختصار=ققق:  المائدة: 39

قال ابن الفرس الأندلسي: (هاتان الآيتان أصل في تقبل التوبة من المرتد من كل معلن بما كان عليه).  أحكام القرآن: (2/ 423)، لابن الفراس.

----------


## أبو البراء محمد علاوة

المبحث السابع: الآيات التي هي أصل في باب الفنون والعلوم عند المفسرين
وفيه تسعة مطالب:

----------


## أبو البراء محمد علاوة

توطئة:
في هذا المبحث جمعت -الكلام للمصنف- الآيات التي أطلق عليها المفسرين أنها أصل في عدد من الفنون والعلوم، ويدخل فيها بعض الصناعات والمهن.

المطلب الأول: (أصل في طلب العلم):

قال تعالى:  :فتح قوس - باختصار=ففف: وَمَا كَانَ الْمُؤْمِنُونَ لِيَنْفِرُوا كَافَّةً فَلَوْلَا نَفَرَ مِنْ كُلِّ فِرْقَةٍ مِنْهُمْ طَائِفَةٌ لِيَتَفَقَّهُوا فِي الدِّينِ وَلِيُنْذِرُوا قَوْمَهُمْ إِذَا رَجَعُوا إِلَيْهِمْ لَعَلَّهُمْ يَحْذَرُونَ :قفل قوس - باختصار=ققق:  التوبة: 122

قال القرطبي: (هذه الآية أصل في وجوب طلب العلم).  الجامع لأحكام القرآن: (8/ 293).

----------


## أبو البراء محمد علاوة

المطلب الثاني: (أصل في علم النفس والاجتماع):

قال تعالى:  :فتح قوس - باختصار=ففف: مَا أَصَابَكَ مِنْ حَسَنَةٍ فَمِنَ اللَّهِ وَمَا أَصَابَكَ مِنْ سَيِّئَةٍ فَمِنْ نَفْسِكَ وَأَرْسَلْنَاكَ لِلنَّاسِ رَسُولًا وَكَفَى بِاللَّهِ شَهِيدًا :قفل قوس - باختصار=ققق:  النساء: 79

قال رشيد رضا: (هذه الآية أصل من أصول علم الاجتماع وعلم النفس، فيها شفاء للناس من أوهام الوثنية، وتثبيت في مقام الإنسانية). تفسير المنار: (5/ 220).

----------


## أبو البراء محمد علاوة

المطلب الثالث: (أصل في الطب):
وفيه ثلاثة مواضع:
الموضع الأول: أصل في الطب:
قال تعالى:  :فتح قوس - باختصار=ففف:  ثُمَّ كُلِي مِنْ كُلِّ الثَّمَرَاتِ فَاسْلُكِي سُبُلَ رَبِّكِ ذُلُلًا يَخْرُجُ مِنْ بُطُونِهَا شَرَابٌ مُخْتَلِفٌ أَلْوَانُهُ فِيهِ شِفَاءٌ لِلنَّاسِ إِنَّ فِي ذَلِكَ لَآيَةً لِقَوْمٍ يَتَفَكَّرُونَ :قفل قوس - باختصار=ققق:  النحل: 69
قال السيوطي: (أصل في الطب).  الإكليل في استنباط التنزيل: (صـ 163).

الموضع الثاني: أصل من أصول الدواء:
قال تعالى:  :فتح قوس - باختصار=ففف: يَابَنِي آدَمَ خُذُوا زِينَتَكُمْ عِنْدَ كُلِّ مَسْجِدٍ وَكُلُوا وَاشْرَبُوا وَلَا تُسْرِفُوا إِنَّهُ لَا يُحِبُّ الْمُسْرِفِينَ :قفل قوس - باختصار=ققق:  الأعراف: 31

قال أبو بكر الجزائري: (هذه الآية الكريمة أصل من أصول الدواء).  أيسر التفاسير: (2/ 165).

الموضع الثالث: أصل في تكوين الجنين:
قال تعالى:  :فتح قوس - باختصار=ففف: أَلَمْ نَخْلُقْكُمْ مِنْ مَاءٍ مَهِينٍ :قفل قوس - باختصار=ققق:   المرسلات: 20
قال القرطبي: (وهذه الآية أصل لمن قال: إن خلق الجنين إنما هو من ماء الرجل وحده).  الجامع لأحكام القرآن: (19/ 159).

----------


## أبو البراء محمد علاوة

فائدة: قال المصنف في الهامش: (يوجد موضعان آخران في نفس المبحث؛ لكن الدراسة لهما ليس لها كبير أهمية، وهما:
الموضع الأول: 
قوله تعالى:  :فتح قوس - باختصار=ففف: وَأُبْرِئُ الْأَكْمَهَ وَالْأَبْرَصَ وَأُحْيِ الْمَوْتَى بِإِذْنِ اللَّهِ :قفل قوس - باختصار=ققق:  آل عمران: 49
قال السيوطي: (أصل لما يقوله الأطباء: إن الأكمه الذي ولد أعمى والأبرص لا يمكن برؤهما كإحياء الموتى). الإكليل: (صـ 69).

الموضع الثاني: 
قال تعالى:  :فتح قوس - باختصار=ففف: وَهُزِّي إِلَيْكِ بِجِذْعِ النَّخْلَةِ تُسَاقِطْ عَلَيْكِ رُطَبًا جَنِيًّا :قفل قوس - باختصار=ققق:  مريم: 25
قال القاسمي: (في الآية أصل لما يقوله الأطباء: إن الرطب ينفع النساء).  محاسن التأويل: (7/ 94).

----------


## أبو البراء محمد علاوة

المطلب الرابع: (أصل في علم المواقيت والحساب):
الآية الأولى:
قال تعالى:  :فتح قوس - باختصار=ففف: هُوَ الَّذِي جَعَلَ الشَّمْسَ ضِيَاءً وَالْقَمَرَ نُورًا وَقَدَّرَهُ مَنَازِلَ لِتَعْلَمُوا عَدَدَ السِّنِينَ وَالْحِسَابَ مَا خَلَقَ اللَّهُ ذَلِكَ إِلَّا بِالْحَقِّ يُفَصِّلُ الْآيَاتِ لِقَوْمٍ يَعْلَمُو :قفل قوس - باختصار=ققق:  يونس: 45
قال السيوطي: (هذه الآية أصل في علم المواقيت والحساب ومنازل القمر والتاريخ). الإكليل: (صـ 160).

الآية الثانية:
قال تعالى:  :فتح قوس - باختصار=ففف: وَجَعَلْنَا اللَّيْلَ وَالنَّهَارَ آيَتَيْنِ فَمَحَوْنَا آيَةَ اللَّيْلِ وَجَعَلْنَا آيَةَ النَّهَارِ مُبْصِرَةً لِتَبْتَغُوا فَضْلًا مِنْ رَبِّكُمْ وَلِتَعْلَمُوا عَدَدَ السِّنِينَ وَالْحِسَابَ وَكُلَّ شَيْءٍ فَصَّلْنَاهُ تَفْصِيلًا :قفل قوس - باختصار=ققق:  الإسراء:12 
قال السيوطي: (هذه الآية أصل في علم المواقيت والهيئة والتاريخ).  الإكليل: (صـ 166).

الآية الثالثة:
قال تعالى:  :فتح قوس - باختصار=ففف: وَلَقَدْ جَعَلْنَا فِي السَّمَاءِ بُرُوجًا وَزَيَّنَّاهَا لِلنَّاظِرِينَ :قفل قوس - باختصار=ققق:  الحجر: 16
قال السيوطي: (أصل في علم المواقيت). الإكليل: (صـ 160).

----------


## أبو البراء محمد علاوة

المطلب الخامس: (أصل في علم الرؤيا):
وتحته موضعان:
توطئة:
جاءت مسألة الرؤيا واضحة في قصة يوسف عليه السلام، وجاء الحديث عن هذا الأصل في آيتين من كتاب الله:
الموضع الأول: أصلٌ في تعبير الرؤيا:
قال تعالى:  :فتح قوس - باختصار=ففف: إِذْ قَالَ يُوسُفُ لِأَبِيهِ يَاأَبَتِ إِنِّي رَأَيْتُ أَحَدَ عَشَرَ كَوْكَبًا وَالشَّمْسَ وَالْقَمَرَ رَأَيْتُهُمْ لِي سَاجِدِينَ :قفل قوس - باختصار=ققق:  يوسف: 4
قال السيوطي: (أصل في تعبير الرؤيا).  الإكليل: (صـ 153).

الموضع الثاني: (أصل في صحة رؤيا الكافر):
قال تعالى:  :فتح قوس - باختصار=ففف:  ثُمَّ يَأْتِي مِنْ بَعْدِ ذَلِكَ سَبْعٌ شِدَادٌ يَأْكُلْنَ مَا قَدَّمْتُمْ لَهُنَّ إِلَّا قَلِيلًا مِمَّا تُحْصِنُونَ :قفل قوس - باختصار=ققق:  يوسف: 48
قال القرطبي: (هذه الآية أصل في صحة رؤيا الكافر، وأنها تخرج على حسب ما رأى، لا سيما إذا تعلقت بمؤمن).  الجامع لأحكام القرآن: (9/ 204).

----------


## أبو البراء محمد علاوة

المطلب السادس: (أصل في الصوغ وفي الصناعة):
الموضع الأول: (أصل في الصوغ):
قال تعالى:  :فتح قوس - باختصار=ففف: أَنْزَلَ مِنَ السَّمَاءِ مَاءً فَسَالَتْ أَوْدِيَةٌ بِقَدَرِهَا فَاحْتَمَلَ السَّيْلُ زَبَدًا رَابِيًا وَمِمَّا يُوقِدُونَ عَلَيْهِ فِي النَّارِ ابْتِغَاءَ حِلْيَةٍ أَوْ مَتَاعٍ زَبَدٌ مِثْلُهُ كَذَلِكَ يَضْرِبُ اللَّهُ الْحَقَّ وَالْبَاطِلَ فَأَمَّا الزَّبَدُ فَيَذْهَبُ جُفَاءً وَأَمَّا مَا يَنْفَعُ النَّاسَ فَيَمْكُثُ فِي الْأَرْضِ كَذَلِكَ يَضْرِبُ اللَّهُ الْأَمْثَالَ :قفل قوس - باختصار=ققق:  الرعد: 17
قال السيوطي: (أصل في الصوغ والأواني المنطبعة). الإكليل: (صـ 157).

الموضع الثاني: (أصل في الصناعة):
قال تعالى:  :فتح قوس - باختصار=ففف: وَمِنَ الشَّيَاطِينِ مَنْ يَغُوصُونَ لَهُ وَيَعْمَلُونَ عَمَلًا دُونَ ذَلِكَ وَكُنَّا لَهُمْ حَافِظِينَ :قفل قوس - باختصار=ققق:  الأنبياء: 82
قال القرطبي: (هذه الآية أصل في اتخاذ الصنائع والأسباب، وهو قول أهل العقول والألباب). الجامع لأحكام القرآن: (11/ 321).

----------


## أبو البراء محمد علاوة

المطلب السابع: (أصل في مشروعية التجارة):
قال تعالى:  :فتح قوس - باختصار=ففف: إِنَّ رَبَّكَ يَعْلَمُ أَنَّكَ تَقُومُ أَدْنَى مِنْ ثُلُثَيِ اللَّيْلِ وَنِصْفَهُ وَثُلُثَهُ وَطَائِفَةٌ مِنَ الَّذِينَ مَعَكَ وَاللَّهُ يُقَدِّرُ اللَّيْلَ وَالنَّهَارَ عَلِمَ أَنْ لَنْ تُحْصُوهُ فَتَابَ عَلَيْكُمْ فَاقْرَءُوا مَا تَيَسَّرَ مِنَ الْقُرْآنِ عَلِمَ أَنْ سَيَكُونُ مِنْكُمْ مَرْضَى وَآخَرُونَ يَضْرِبُونَ فِي الْأَرْضِ يَبْتَغُونَ مِنْ فَضْلِ اللَّهِ وَآخَرُونَ يُقَاتِلُونَ فِي سَبِيلِ اللَّهِ فَاقْرَءُوا مَا تَيَسَّرَ مِنْهُ وَأَقِيمُوا الصَّلَاةَ وَآتُوا الزَّكَاةَ وَأَقْرِضُوا اللَّهَ قَرْضًا حَسَنًا وَمَا تُقَدِّمُوا لِأَنْفُسِكُمْ مِنْ خَيْرٍ تَجِدُوهُ عِنْدَ اللَّهِ هُوَ خَيْرًا وَأَعْظَمَ أَجْرًا وَاسْتَغْفِرُوا اللَّهَ إِنَّ اللَّهَ غَفُورٌ رَحِيمٌ :قفل قوس - باختصار=ققق:  المزمل: 20

قال السيوطي: (هذه الآية أصل في التجارة).  الإكليل في استنباط التنزيل: (صـ 276).

----------


## أبو البراء محمد علاوة

المطلب الثامن: (أصل في الفراسة):
قال تعالى:  :فتح قوس - باختصار=ففف: إِنَّ فِي ذَلِكَ لَآيَاتٍ لِلْمُتَوَسِّمِ  ينَ :قفل قوس - باختصار=ققق:  الحجر: 75

قال السيوطي: (هذه الآية أصل في الفراسة). الإكليل في استنباط التنزيل: (صـ 160).

قال مجاهد: (لِلْمُتَوَسِّمِ  ينَ)، المتفرسين.  تفسير ابن كثير: (4/ 466).

----------


## أبو البراء محمد علاوة

المطلب التاسع: (أصل في إحالة الحكم من آية لأخرى):

قال تعالى:  :فتح قوس - باختصار=ففف: وَقَدْ نَزَّلَ عَلَيْكُمْ فِي الْكِتَابِ أَنْ إِذَا سَمِعْتُمْ آيَاتِ اللَّهِ يُكْفَرُ بِهَا وَيُسْتَهْزَأُ بِهَا فَلَا تَقْعُدُوا مَعَهُمْ حَتَّى يَخُوضُوا فِي حَدِيثٍ غَيْرِهِ إِنَّكُمْ إِذًا مِثْلُهُمْ إِنَّ اللَّهَ جَامِعُ الْمُنَافِقِينَ وَالْكَافِرِينَ فِي جَهَنَّمَ جَمِيعًا :قفل قوس - باختصار=ققق:  النساء: 140

قال السيوطي: (هذه الآية أصل لما يفعله المصنفون من الإحالة على ما ذكر في مكان آخر، والتنبيه عليه).  الإكليل في استنباط التنزيل: (صـ 102).

----------


## أبو البراء محمد علاوة

الخاتمة:
قال المصنف حفظه الله: 
في نهاية الدراسة، فإنني أحمد الله على فضله وإحسانه الذي بتوفيقه تتم الصالحات وتعظم الدرجات.
فقد وقفت من خلال هذا البحث على مجموعة من التفاسير وأقوال المفسرين وبعض مناهجهم في دراسة الآيات القرآنية، واجتهدت قدر وسعي في الوصول بهذا البحث إلى أقصى درجات الوضوح بالفكرة، ومحاولة مناقشة الموضوع من عدة زوايا ومحاور بحيث تتشكل لدى القارئ صورة متكاملة عن هذا الموضوع، ولعل من أهم النتائج التي وقفت عليها:
1 - اتفاق جمع من المفسرين على إطلاق مصطلح: (الأصل)، في الأندلس وعلى رأسهم: المهلب بن أبي صفرة، فهو أول من أطلق مثل هذا المصطلح من المحدثين، أما من المفسرين فعلى رأسهم ابن عطية رحم الله الجميع، ثم تابعه غيرهم عليه.
2 - أن مجموع الآيات التي جاءت بأصول الأحكام قرابة المائة وزيادة.
3 - أكثر من استعمل هذا المصطلح من المفسرين: جلال الدين السيوطي.
5 - أن إطلاق صيغ التفضيل بين الآيات جاءت على مرتبتين:
إما مأثور، أو اجتهادي.
6 - مصطلح الأصل، جاء استعماله في عدة مجالات في اللفظ وفي المعنى وفي إثبات حكم معين.
7 - مصطلح الأصل، يعتبر لفظًا مشتركًا بين المفسرين والمحدثين.
8 - هناك أوجه اتفاق واختلاف في استعمال مصطلح الأصل بين المفسرين والمحدثين، بلغت أوجه الاتفاق خمسة أوجه، وبلغت أوجه الاختلاف أربعة أوجه.
9 - مصطلح الأصل جاء في عدة مجالات من العلوم والفنون.
10 - الدراسة جاءت بضوابط سبعة يمكن من خلالها الحكم على الآية بأصالتها من عدمها:
أ - الآية محمكة.
ب - الآية تفردت بحكم دون سائر الآيات القرآنية.
ج - الآية تفردت بلفظة تدل على الحكم دون سائر الآيات القرآنية.
د - الآية تميزت بالشمولية في الحكم.
هـ - الآية تميزت بأسلوب بلاغي في عرض الحكم.
و - الأسبقية في النزول للآية.
ز - الأسبقية التأريخية للحكم في الآية.
11 - تبين من خلال الدراسة هذا النصطلح أن بعض المفسرين له اهتمام بجانب من الجوانب العلمية والشرعية، فمثلًا: الطاهر بن عاشور يهتم بقاعدة سد الذرائع، والسيوطي يهتم في علم المواقيت وهكذا.
12 - مصطلح الأصل هو مصطلح اجتهادي بحق لكل مفسر استعماله في بابه عند وجود الضوابط السابقة.
13 - أن الإحالة بين الآيات يمكن أن تكون بابًا في ترتيب الآيات السابقة من اللاحقة، وكذلك يمكن أن تكون مؤشرًا لمعرفة الآية المكية من المدنية.

----------


## أبو البراء محمد علاوة

التوضيحات:
1 - العناية بالمصطلحات والعبارات المشتركة بين المفسرين، أو بالعبارات والمصطلحات الخاصة بتفسر معين، ومحاولة جمع الآيات في ذلك والخروج برؤية لضوابط استعمال ذلك المصطلح، فمن ذلك إطلاق مصطلح: (المقدمة)، عند ابن عاشور جمعًا ودراسة.
2 - العناية بدراسة مصطلح: (الأصل)، في كتب السُّنَّة، وما هي الأحاديث المندرجة تحت هذا المصطلح، ومحاولة دراستها دراسة منهجية.

وآخر دعوانا أن الحمد لله ربِّ العالمين، وصلى الله وسلَّم على محمد وآله وصحبه أجمعين.

----------


## أبو البراء محمد علاوة

_تم بحمد الله_

----------


## طويلب علم مبتدىء

نفع الله بكم

----------


## أبو البراء محمد علاوة

> نفع الله بكم


آمين وإياكم

----------


## محب اهل الحديث

جزاك الله خيراً

----------


## أبو البراء محمد علاوة

> جزاك الله خيراً


آمين، وجزاك

----------


## مصطفى البغدادي

> نكمل إن شاء الله عمَّ قريب


جزاكم الله خيرا، 
عمّا لا تحذف الألف هنا لأنها زائدة ل استفهامية، وإنما تحذف إذا كان استفهامية مثل (عمَّ يتساءلون) وقال تعالى (قَالَ عَمَّا قَلِيلٍ لَيُصْبِحُنَّ نَادِمِينَ)
عما قليل: عن حرف جر وما زائدة وقليل مجرور بعن

----------


## أبو البراء محمد علاوة

> جزاكم الله خيرا، 
> عمّا لا تحذف الألف هنا لأنها زائدة ل استفهامية، وإنما تحذف إذا كان استفهامية مثل (عمَّ يتساءلون) وقال تعالى (قَالَ عَمَّا قَلِيلٍ لَيُصْبِحُنَّ نَادِمِينَ)
> عما قليل: عن حرف جر وما زائدة وقليل مجرور بعن


جزاك الله خيرًا

----------


## فارس المصري

جزاك الله خيرا ، اقتنيت الكتاب ولخصته ، واستفدت منه كثيرا ، لكن أنصح والله أعلم بتخطي الأبواب الأولى ، فهي وإن كانت كتمهيد ، إلا أن الاستطراط فيها كثير .
وياليت لك حسابا يمكننا متابعة هذه النقولات ليتم نشرها في القنوات الدعوية

----------


## أبو البراء محمد علاوة

> جزاك الله خيرا ، اقتنيت الكتاب ولخصته ، واستفدت منه كثيرا ، لكن أنصح والله أعلم بتخطي الأبواب الأولى ، فهي وإن كانت كتمهيد ، إلا أن الاستطراط فيها كثير .
> وياليت لك حسابا يمكننا متابعة هذه النقولات ليتم نشرها في القنوات الدعوية



نعم أحسنت، فقد بلغت نحوًا من ربع الكتاب، وهذا هو حال معظم الرسائل المقدمة لنيل درجة من دراجات الكليات العلمية، ولا تخلو من فوائد مع طولها.
معذرة، لا أدري ما الحساب الذي تريده؟

----------


## أبو مريم القسنطيني

> قال تعالى: [/SIZE]( إِنَّ اللَّهَ لا يَغْفِرُ أَنْ يُشْرَكَ بِهِ وَيَغْفِرُ مَا دُونَ ذَلِكَ لِمَنْ يَشَاءُ وَمَنْ يُشْرِكْ بِاللَّهِ فَقَدِ افْتَرَى إِثْمًا عَظِيمًا) [النساء:48]
> 
> قال ابن الفراس الأندلسي: (هذه الآية أصل في الوعد والوعيد).  انظر: أحكام القرآن (2/ 214).


لعله ابن الفرس الغرناطي الأندلسي

----------


## أبو البراء محمد علاوة

> لعله ابن الفرس الغرناطي الأندلسي


أحسنتم، بارك الله فيكم:
 هو ابن الفرس الأندلسي، والخطأ وقع مني في الكتابة.

----------


## فارس المصري

> معذرة، لا أدري ما الحساب الذي تريده؟


يعني فيس بوك ، تليجرام ، واتس

----------


## أبو البراء محمد علاوة

> يعني فيس بوك ، تليجرام ، واتس


بالطبع يوجد، فالفيس رابطه أسفل تعليقاتي.
ورقم الواتس والتيليجرام أرسله لك في رسالة خاصة.

----------


## حسن المطروشى الاثرى

جزاكم الله خيرا

----------


## أبو البراء محمد علاوة

> جزاكم الله خيرا


وجزاكم

----------

